# MONTEVIDEO | Projects & Construction



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

Projects & Construction in Montevideo, Uruguay's capital city:

*MONTEVIDEO | PROJECTS GUIDE 2009*

*PROPOSED:*

*MVD TOWER:*

*tipe:* corporativo, hotel y residencial
*meters:* 300m
*floors: *100
*status:* Proposed, under official study










*APPROVED AND UNDER CONSTRUCTION PROJECTS *


*UNITED NATIONS HEADQUARTERS FOR LATIN AMERICA:*

*tipe:* internacional organization headquarters (UN)
*floors:* 4
*meters:* --
*status:* Approved










*CONAPROLE HEADQUARTERS (URUGUAYAN FOOD INDUSTRY CORPORATION)*

*tipe:* office building
*floors:* --
*meters:* --
*status:* approved










*AGUADA PARK*

*tipe:* office buildings, 2 towers.
*floors:* 23
*meters:* --
*status:* under construction










*COLUMBUS CITY CENTER*

*tipe:* office building
*floors:* 6
*meters:* --
*status:* under construction










*DIAMANTIS PLAZA LOFTS & TOWERS*

*tipe:* residential
*floors:* three towers of 21 floors each
*meters:* --
*status: *under construction










*THE WORLD TRADE CENTER FREE ZONE*

*tipe:* office building
*floors:* 23
*meters:* 110m
*status:* under construction










*TORRE DEL CONGRESO*

*tipe:* office building and residential
*floors:* 23
*meters:* --
*status:* under construction










*WORLD TRADE CENTER TOWER IV*

*tipe:* office building
*floors:* 40
*meters:* 180m
*status:* almost under construction










*TORRE AIRES DEL BULEVAR*

*tipe:* residential
*floors:* 28
*meters:* --
*status:* almost under construction



















*BRUM TOWER*

*tipe:* office building
*floors:* 20
*meters:* --
*status:* almost under construction



















*WORLD TRADE CENTER III*

*tipe: *office building
*floors:* 18
*meters: *80
*status:* almost finished




























*CAPURRO PROJECT*

*tipe:* office buildings, residential buildings, big project
*floors:* 7 towers of 120m each, two of 140 and other one higher tower.
*meters:* --
*status:* approved





































*CARRASCO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*

*tipe:* international airport
*floors:* --
*meters:* --
*status:* under construction



















*TORRE DEL PLATA*

*tipe:* office building
*floors:* 15
*meters:* --
*status:* under construction










*RECONQUISTA PROJECT:*

*tipe:* office district and residential district
*floors:* --
*meters:* --
*status:* approved










*LUNAS DE MALVIN*

*tipe:* residential
*floors:* --
*meters:* --
*status:* under construction










*SOFITEL CARRASCO HOTEL:*

*tipe:* Luxury Hotel (Sofitel)
*floors:* --
*meters:* --
*status:* approved






*TORRES DE LAS AMÉRICAS.*



















*ALAMOS DE CARRASCO.*





































*
I PARK. 16 pisos. *



















*E-TOWER. *


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Impressive,although I'm not a fan of the MVD tower,looks like it's trying to hard to be different.But 100 stories on the skyline would be jaw dropping.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^I don't belive that this tower could come true jeje


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

mbuildings said:


> *RECONQUISTA PROJECT:*
> 
> *tipe:* office district and residential district
> *floors:* --
> ...


:lol: That looks like the 'Schouwburgplein' in Rotterdam :lol:


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

jajajaja......yes, I think they copy those things,........but.......Rotterdam copy our city name: "Montevideo tower", jajajaja.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

There are a lot of interesting projects :cheers:. Montevideo needs more skyscrapers.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

mbuildings said:


> jajajaja......yes, I think they copy those things,........but.......Rotterdam copy our city name: "Montevideo tower", jajajaja.


Hahaha true:lol:


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

**RS** said:


> There are a lot of interesting projects :cheers:. Montevideo needs more skyscrapers.


Agree. :lol:


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Dragonuruguayo (Jul 18, 2009)

Excelente trabajo mbuildings. Montevideo se va para arriba.


----------



## .Nero. (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice job m. I just want to add that Alamos de Carrasco and E-tower are under construction. In fact Alamos de Carrasco is almost finished.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montevideo | Projects & Construction*

There is other thread called: URUGUAY | Projects & Construction

I've been uploading that thread since long time ago, but, because most of the projects are from the main city of the country, I think is better to have one only for the city



I will start the thread posting some of the most recent projects.



CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m





































































Pablito28 said:


> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Boating Lago


md by Sebastian BANEGAS, en Flickr




URU_RODRI said:


> Si Seba, se viene...
> 
> Me sale la publicidad en el foro, ahora se llama Carrasco Boating.
> *
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Hampton Inn (by Hilton) | 10p | F









http://picbear.com/media/1605909849739192357_201985637











http://picbear.com/media/1598837428091704725_6006065395









http://picbear.com/media/1562411205092195638_3997287403









http://picbear.com/media/1569959778556469072_35905830









http://picbear.com/media/1581968705968379495_20884045










http://picbear.com/media/1593025553467565231_1230196496









http://picbear.com/media/1598583400833435434_1243219928









http://picbear.com/media/1602312023423711484_855832089


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Torre Vix | 16p




URU_RODRI said:


> www.own.com.uy​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Aloft by Starwood | 10p





















el palmesano said:


>













http://picbear.com/media/1493844808649065208_197445699










http://picbear.com/media/1598716752177766165_3678168648


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena 












URU_RODRI said:


> EL PAIS


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | 01 Las Artes | 10p



Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación*: Maldonado y Florida
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...

























































http://01lasartes.com/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 10p 
















































DSC_0022.01 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


DSC_0023.02 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


DSC_0024.03 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | ALMA DUÇ | 10

*LOCATION: *Ciudadela y Soriano
Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View

Proyecto anterior (cancelado): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737499

ALMA DUÇ – Arq. Carlos Ferrater


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Aires de Bulevar | 82m | 28p



Torres by Martín Charquero, en Flickr



Web Yalfin by Martín Charquero, en Flickr



Web Yalfin by Martín Charquero, en Flickr



Web Yalfin by Martín Charquero, en Flickr



Web Yalfin by Martín Charquero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Gran Parque Central expansion



























iram080 said:


> Ricardo Larraya‏ @RLarlec 48 minHace 48 minutos
> 
> #ObrasGPC Con buen clima, se avanza en las obras.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDON | Sinergia Design



Fedespot said:


> Ayer fui a Sinergia Design, estaban todos los locales cerrados y seguía gente laburando, se ve que inaguraron pero faltaban cosas, está precioso, parece un paseo de un país europeo, está muy bien hecho el tema de la fábrica vieja con los locales impecables. Es tremendo golazo, ojalá que sea un éxito. Apunta a un público muy chic, pero estaría muy bueno que el bus turístico le haga una parada
> 
> La entrada por Colonia está inhabilitada porque están pavimentando el piso:
> 
> ...











http://picbear.com/media/1590851075949701713_3826459200










http://picbear.com/media/1588721902989151124_7340915









http://picbear.com/media/1589969497706969947_3826459200









http://picbear.com/media/1585811424213609523_54532762










http://picbear.com/media/1585812236977385545_858722219










http://picbear.com/media/1585923909492240138_2214206600










http://picbear.com/media/1585728675175796482_5432256









http://picbear.com/media/1585034011553485896_244549545










http://picbear.com/media/1569085581291323251_7340915










http://picbear.com/media/1595288520447380837_258424859


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 25p


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Centro | La Paz 1133

Street View
Google maps










http://picbear.com/media/1561705198726979716_42866014

Coming soon, by OTT & PONCE de LEÓN /NOSTRUM


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | Abitab Headquarters | 15m | 6p



















http://picbear.com/media/1476290975293894051_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1476906432372096990_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1476904825617936497_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1482398982620734594_2186052370









http://picbear.com/media/1577845594055330672_1324094235









http://picbear.com/media/1577846344039001228_1324094235


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | restoration


20170924_160657 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


20170924_160820 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Alhambra Plaza | restoration










http://picbear.com/media/1584281876109363812_3406382104










http://picbear.com/media/1594588361966749475_1017645567









http://picbear.com/media/1590166425523518497_4052872911










http://picbear.com/media/1585099076575078798_144398018









http://picbear.com/media/1583554330794766650_2199644457










http://picbear.com/media/1592129307140176419_487672124


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDON | Restoration


Location



FedericoPaulovich said:


> GURISES LO LOGRAMOS
> 
> Si bien no es el mejor escenario de restauración posible, evitamos una cagada estética que iba a durar años marcando para mal el barrio.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | Forum Montevideo 



















http://picbear.com/media/1580025557830996582_4180201623










http://picbear.com/media/1588631216172860425_1744384159









http://picbear.com/media/1591702798039241056_42866014










http://picbear.com/media/1591690890997154675_42866014











http://picbear.com/media/1581284992390834876_5374987188









http://picbear.com/media/1571449351908346071_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1572009311373152380_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1591694458680555810_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1591717738242165823_42866014




quiqueno said:


> *TGLT
> *
> *Así se ve hoy Forum Puerto del Buceo, en Montevideo. Mirá las fotos y conocé algunos de sus amenities. Más información: http://www.tglt.com/Forum/Puerto-del-Buceo*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | Eleodón II



























http://sitioarquitectura.com/portfolio-item/eleodon-ii/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE RODÓ l Think Montevideo l 9p












Fedespot said:


> Está *F*, las fotos las saqué de la página de Graetz Nuñez (hay algunas más)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | Altos del Libertador | 5p | E/C
































FedericoPaulovich said:


> El complejo es obsenamente gigante por dentro. Los apartamentos diminutos.
> 
> 
> Montevideo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Nueva Era | 6p | 5p












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Me sigue encantando
> 
> 
> ObrasenMontevideo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

VILLA MUÑOZ | Shopping Reus



el palmesano said:


> 146074534





IMG-20170825-WA0013 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr



IMG-20170825-WA0014 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 25p | 12p | 3p |










BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 25p | 12p | 3p



El_hereje said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Cooperativa Puerto Fabini




Fedespot said:


> Cooperativa Puerto Fabini 31-08-2017 1 by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> Cooperativa Puerto Fabini 31-08-2017 2 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Rambla | 17p












FedericoPaulovich said:


> 20170831_162833 by
> Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr





Fedespot said:


> Hablando con Tejo de la separación, sacó esta foto, diga que es de oficinas porque para mi sigue siendo muy poca:
> 
> 
> Rambla 05-06-2017 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PASO DE LAS DURANAS | Town Park | 3 x 7p | 3 x 6p | 2 x 3p












Update


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Be Palermo | 10p

Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View













Pablito28 said:


> Avanza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Aires de Bulevar | 82m | 28p












Pablito28 said:


> Por ahora de cimentación en sí, nada de nada. Como dijo Arqui están construyendo el muro de contención sobre las medianeras y sobre los límites del terreno. También están avanzado en consecuencia con la excavación, como dice Sebas.
> 
> 
> 20171112_170749 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Domini | 9p












Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:
> 
> Domini 15-11-2017 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Espacio de Arte Contemporáneo Montevideo



Vaimaca said:


> Acá se puede ver bien cómo va a ser la reforma del lugar y la incorporación del Museo de Ciencias Naturales.






Vaimaca said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento | 3p












Venus464 said:


> Fotos de hoy
> 
> Desde Ciudadela y Canelones
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en el Gran Parque Central












Juanga said:


>





PichoneroBolso said:


> Me parte la vista los "escalones" de tribuna que se hacen con esas terminaciones..
> 
> 
> 
> ...






iram080 said:


> Revistiendo la Atilio García (la procedencia de las fotos figura en las mismas)






SD | Alvaro said:


> Tribuna JMDelgado (24.11.2017)





Matu_Bolso said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Rambla | 20p












tanosho said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mercado Ferrando*




> *Mercado Ferrando: de fábrica de muebles a paseo gastronómico*
> 
> *En noviembre se inaugura un espacio ubicado en el barrio Cordón*
> 
> ...



http://www.elobservador.com.uy/mercado-ferrando-fabrica-muebles-paseo-gastronomico-n1104812



















http://picbear.com/media/1569015526892735132_347027062




Fedespot said:


> Hay más fotos acá


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE BATLLE | In Ponce | 10p 












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Skyscrapercity by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | Brigantium | 5p



FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicaciòn*: Luis Alberto de Herrera esquina Horacio
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m












Fedespot said:


> Nostrum Tower 02-12-2017 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Nostrum Tower 02-12-2017 (2) by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena













Seba4515 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Project of restoration of CND (Corporación nacional para el desarrollo)

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Urban Sunset | 8p |

STREET VIEW
GOOGLE MAPS




















https://www.infocasas.com.uy/proyectos/prana/1729?v


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Green Tower | 13p | 




















STREET VIEW
GOOGLE MAPS




Pablito28 said:


> Avanzan con la demolición:
> 
> 
> 
> 20171216_174942 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | Abitab Headquarters | 15m | 6p 




















http://picbear.com/media/1618550684550747293_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1618552199734628333_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1638808800559167398_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1598793893306912800_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1598792538538268629_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1598793395912606699_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1598794658809125732_42866014


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | Forum Montevideo | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p


















http://picbear.com/media/1640739196058346823_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1591690890997154675_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1628209086251973514_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1613858600921111147_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1635890482814810270_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1622686839256943095_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1633245598198930644_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1629028015534787561_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1635909267693062370_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1635888930645419129_42866014









http://picbear.com/media/1640882840467898006_42866014


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TORRE PLAZA ALEMANIA



Mayo65 said:


> *TORRE PLAZA ALEMANIA*
> 
> Subido hace 24 hs... Busqué y no encontré información en el foro de este proyecto. Si les parece apropiado, me dicen, y abro hilo. Ustedes van a guiarme mejor sobre su ubicación. Subo lo que tengo...
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Carrasco streets improvment





































https://www.elobservador.com.uy/un-paseo-renovado-carrasco-n1153614


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ALMA DUÇ 

Architect: Carlos Ferrater


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TORRE PLAZA ALEMANIA












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | La Caleta | 15p | 15p | 13p | 11p | 11p | 3p

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | INITIUM 

STREET VIEW
GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m












20180120_121000 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr



20180120_121023 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr





20180120_121029 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Some restorations

20180120_121751 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALACIO SALVO RESTORATION


little by little it is advancing 






> PATRIMONIO EN RECUPERACIÓN
> Despues una larga gestión que llevo muchos meses, y con un informe del Dr. Arq. William Rey Ashfield y la Mg. Arq. Carola Romay, la Comision Especial de Ciudad Vieja autorizó la limpieza de la pasiva y el Pasaje Salvo.
> La tarea está a cargo de la empresa Sixto, que también hizo un excelente trabajo de recuperacion de los portones originales de Pasaje.
> Un paso más en este proceso iniciado hace un tiempo. Estamos muy felices!


https://www.facebook.com/visitasenelsalvo/photos/pcb.577850949213323/577850902546661/?type=3&theater


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 20p 













tanosho said:


> 25/01/2018
> -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE BATLLE | Facultad de Enfermería












PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-65 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr




Venus464 said:


> Desde el clínicas


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PRADO | Nostrum Rosedal | 5p | 5p

*Ubicación: *Avda. Agraciada y Enrique Turini

LOCATION
Street View


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 25p | 12p | 3p |











Montevideo, Uruguay by Tom Riggle, en Flickr


IMG_1327 by Wilson Cavalcante, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II 





















tanosho said:


> 23Ene2018 - Se agranda el pozo....
> -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SOME RESTORATIONS77


Fedespot said:


> Dejo varias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | Altos del Libertador | 5p 































el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Nostrum Mirador |












el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | Alma Sur | 10p 












Fedespot said:


> Lo paso a *F* y agrego fotos de Tejo:
> 
> Alma Sur 29-01-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Malecón Maua | 10p 












Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo de ayer:
> 
> Malecón Maua 29-01-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Aires Puros | Covijuntos | 6p 






















Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo
> 
> Covijuntos 29-01-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Luminus Parque | 7p 













Fedespot said:


> Anduvimos en la zona el mismo día fede. A pesar de todo lo malo con la destrucción de la casa, hay que admitir que en vivo se ve muy pero muy lindo
> 
> 
> Luminus Parque 29-01-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | Coviagrícola Adeom I | 3p 













Fedespot said:


> Fotos de tejo
> 
> 
> Coviagrícola Adeom I (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m












Fedespot said:


> De la semana pasada, me había quedado para atrás
> 
> 
> Nostrum Tower 09-02-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Avenida | 13p












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> 
> 
> Edificio Avenida 11-02-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr


.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS l Golf Birdie Tower l 10p













Fedespot said:


> Golf Birdie Tower 11-02-2018 (7) by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en el Gran Parque Central 













El Sampi said:


> Tremenda toma, se ve imponente desde este ángulo





El Sampi said:


>





Matu_Bolso said:


>





Mercenario said:


>





Matu_Bolso said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | Altos del Libertador | 5p

































Fedespot said:


> Fotos de tejo
> 
> 
> Altos de Libertador 15-02-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 20p












tanosho said:


> *15Feb2018*
> -
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PASO DE LAS DURANAS | Town Park | 1 x 7p | 2 x 6p | 2 x 4p



















UPDATE:




FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento | 3p


















http://picbear.com/media/1707665171977510196_2331818587


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Green Tower | 13p












FedericoPaulovich said:


> EC


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CAPURRO | Parque Capurro restoration










--------------------

as it was:
















































----------

nowadays









http://picbear.com/media/1385258290233255534_347027062











http://picbear.com/media/1382001172843691400_2268314768









http://picbear.com/media/1529096595834980371_204732488









http://picbear.com/media/1535548313565497238_5590872255









http://picbear.com/media/1515429587407294407_2945204685









http://picbear.com/media/1459779000821826126_1341247727










http://picbear.com/media/1407498933743230301_54265211











http://picbear.com/media/1089519129203700026_2209077939






Vaimaca said:


> *Reacondicionamiento de las fachadas y escalinatas*
> Se realizará limpieza, reparación y pintura de fachadas y escalinatas; se repararán balaustres, molduras, pavimentos y se impermeabilizarán espacios bajo escalera.
> Reacondicionamiento del anfiteatro
> Se reacondicionará el anfiteatro, para lo cual se corrigirán las áreas inundables, se construirá una nueva red de desagües y se crearán gradas naturales sobre los canteros, con equipamiento de bancos.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Plaza Italia shopping centre



El_hereje said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 10p













el palmesano said:


>





el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Live Soho | 27m | 10p 












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> Live Soho 22-02-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Edificio Escollera | 10p












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> Edificio Escollera 22-02-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento | 3p






















Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:
> 
> Corporación Andina de Fomento 22-02-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m












Fedespot said:


> De ayer:
> 
> Nostrum Tower 02-03-2018 (2) by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Del Navio | 3p 



TejoMattioli said:


> *Ubicación:* Martín Fierro esquina Azambuya
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...






Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo, está casi F:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE RODÓ | Riva Marina II 


*Ubicación*: Gonzalo Ramírez 1977 entre Blanes y Jackson
Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View













Fedespot said:


> Está en construcción, la foto es de Tejo:
> 
> Riva Marina II 07-03-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Domini


*Ubicación:* Canelones y Carlos Quijano
Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View














FedericoPaulovich said:


> Sigue mejorando





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Be Palermo 


*Ubicación*: Santiago de Chile y Maldonado
Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View























Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> Be Palermo 07-03-2018 (2) by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 10p 



Ubicación Google Maps
Steet View
*Ubicación:* Andes y Soriano
























View from my hotel room in Montevideo by eantonio82, en Flickr


View from my hotel room by eantonio82, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDON | Dómini Roxlo 


*Ubicación*: Carlos Roxlo y José Enrique Rodó
Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Aloft by Starwood | 10p

Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View





















http://picbear.com/media/1659797634493191058_5951431333









http://picbear.com/media/1659226143779524438_2629634383










http://picbear.com/media/1655341133108328759_5951431333













Montevideo 25, 26 e 27 fevereiro 2018 by Marcio Neves, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 20 floors

Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View













----------









http://picbear.com/media/1727084784080681715_1174397576









http://picbear.com/media/1722902769927957976_4002144909



mariouy said:


> https://flic.kr/p/23qLdDR


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Aires de Bulevar | 82m 

Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View




Torres by Martín Charquero, en Flickr



Web Yalfin by Martín Charquero, en Flickr



Web Yalfin by Martín Charquero, en Flickr



Web Yalfin by Martín Charquero, en Flickr



Web Yalfin by Martín Charquero, en Flickr






webfede said:


> Hoy conseguí sacar esta


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Faros de Carrasco | Second tower| 50m | 

*Ubicación*: Av. de las Américas y Alma Fuerte
Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View





URU_RODRI said:


> *NUEVA TORRE. Oficinas.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Montevideo by Fotolico, en Flickr


Montevideo by Fotolico, en Flickr


Montevideo by Fotolico, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | MASMIO avenida | 5p l Pro



URU_RODRI said:


> *MASMIO AVENIDA
> *
> 
> _Luis Alberto de Herrera y Belgrano
> ...


----------



## camilo91 (Aug 21, 2009)

Me encantan esos nuevos proyectos de Montevideo.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE BATLLE | Facultad de Enfermería | 5p













mariouy said:


> https://flic.kr/p/23X2JVw





Venus464 said:


> Desde el clínicas


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | Brigantium | 5p 



FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicaciòn*: Luis Alberto de Herrera esquina Horacio
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...





mariouy said:


> De hoy
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/23SSNwx


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Tempo Minas 1383 | 10p

_*Google Maps*_

*Google Street View*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 20p












nahura99 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GOOGLE MPPS
STREET VIEW


Luis Alberto de Herrera 1095


----------



## vladeek75 (Oct 19, 2009)

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tALmbNxxj3vRQ1PEoJ22SWYrZmhDjpu8/view?usp=drivesdk/


----------



## vladeek75 (Oct 19, 2009)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tALmbNxxj3vRQ1PEoJ22SWYrZmhDjpu8/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | Malecón Mauá | 10p 












Fedespot said:


> Malecón Mauá 19-03-2018 (2) by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | Gardeliana y Virazón | 15p 












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS l Golf Birdie Tower l 10p 














Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Nanda
> 
> Birdie Golf 19-03-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Nostrum Mirador | 8p




FedericoPaulovich said:


> Ya está finalizado che, me decepciona un poco los colores pero el edificio en si me gusta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II












tanosho said:


> *15Mar2018*
> -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | Forum Montevideo




























-------------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Torre de las Esclavas Hotel | 11p



lor15 said:


> Gracias!! Acá las dejo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Iinitium | 10p 












El_hereje said:


> E/C


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Alquimia | 15p













Pablito28 said:


> ^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Lagunillas Condo Hotel | 9p 



URU_RODRI said:


> Ya no es hotel:
> 
> LAGUNILLAS


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II 




















































tanosho said:


> *27Mar2018*
> -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | ALMA ET

Google maps
Street View



Arquifan said:


> Anuncio de lanzamiento* ALMA ET *, proyecto del estudio Saraiva y Associados (Portugal)
> 
> 
> Características:
> ...





Vaimaca said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena 












URU_RODRI said:


> FUENTE​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TRES CRUCES | Altos de Bulevar | 11p 












Fedespot said:


> Bueno, arrancaron, foto de Tejo:
> 
> Altos de Bulevar 04-04-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Na Pali 




Pablito28 said:


> *Ubicación*: Juan María Pérez y Tomás Diago
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...





sap90 said:


> Y edificio por medio estan construyendo este pero no encontre su thread en los foros:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Life Franzini | 10p 



Pablito28 said:


> *Ubicación:* Franzini y Carlos Berg
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...






sap90 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Soleil Playa | 9p












sap90 said:


> Un atentado contra el barrio viendo lo que se demolio y la forma que esta tomando esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Puerto Montero | 7p



El_hereje said:


> *Ubicación:* José María Montero y Rambla Gandhi
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...





sap90 said:


> Lento que da miedo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Torre de las Esclavas | 11p 



lor15 said:


> Gracias!! Acá las dejo





sap90 said:


> Empezando:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE RODÓ | Tempo Rambla | 8p | Pro




Sebas-1992 said:


> Google Maps
> 
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Giardino Dei Fiumi | 9p 



FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación*: Cuareim esq. Uruguay
> Street View
> Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Restoration*



FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Ventura Urquiza y Moreno | 5p













Fedespot said:


> De hoy:
> 
> Ventura Urquiza y Moreno 21-04-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

VILLA MUÑOZ | Shopping Reus












Fedespot said:


> Pensé que iba a estar mucho más avanzado, una lástima que el siguiente a la derecha no lo hayan conseguido comprar, ya que es igual
> 
> Shopping Reus 21-04-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | Coviagrícola Adeom I | 3p


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Parque Madero | 4p 



El_hereje said:


> Ubicación en Street View
> 
> http://www.parquemadero.com.uy/index.php
> 
> Perdón gente, no tengo tiempo ahora de poner las imágenes.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Looks like such a gorgeous city. Looks so european/western too which surprised me.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

well.. actually worldwide south america is very misunderstanded. Holywood (not just them) and the media show a homogeneous image of the region that is completely wrong


for example, is funny how many times I have had to explain that winter in the south of south america is very cold haha


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ | Cuore | 10p 
*



figui said:


> buenas.
> comparto un rénder con unas pequeñas diferencias respecto del último posteado. creo que este es la última versión, lamentablemente en la pb aparece un pilar sobre la fachada de maldonado, que antes aparecía vidriada continua, y los tabiques en los balcones sobre bv. artigas cambian un poco su distribución. por lo demás, parece que está igual.
> 
> cuoreMVD by
> The Mauri, en Flickr





mariouy said:


> Perdonen la toma de la foto... pero ya se empieza a ver la estructura
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/26CLjCz


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Distrito M (ex shopping outlet) | 17p | 12p | 9p












Pablito28 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ViveDistritoM/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Edificio U3031 | 10p












Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo
> 
> U3031 30-04-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II













tanosho said:


> 02May2018
> -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS l Golf Birdie Tower l 10p*












Pablito28 said:


> La estructura creo que ya está pronta:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Tu Montevideo | 10p *












Pablito28 said:


> Ahora sí comenzó la demolición del esquinero y la casa contigua por Joaquín Nuñez.
> 
> 
> 
> tumvd by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | More Echevarriarza | 3p | Pro*



El_hereje said:


> *Ubicación*: Echevarriarza y Marco Bruto
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Tempo Minas 1383 | 10p | Pro
*






























Pablito28 said:


> El patrimonio que se nos va.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Nostrum 18 de Julio *

Project:










it was abandoned for 3 decades, looking like that:










Now:




Fedespot said:


> Le saqué a lo que mencionaba Hereje de que están trabajando por Tacuarembó
> 
> 
> Nostrum 18 09-02-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en el Gran Parque Central
*















Pablito28 said:


>





Juanga said:


>





Juan1899 said:


> la pusieron en el chat del foro





Juanga said:


> por Mega » Lun May 21, 2018 8:31 pm forobolso


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | Dómini Roxlo | 9p | E/C*












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Boom


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Cero Uno "01" | 5p *






















Pablito28 said:


> Le queda poco a esto:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Moddo Cavia | 2 x 9p *



Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: Cavia y av Brasil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LARRAÑAGA | Lagöm Herrera | 7p | Pro*




Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: Luis A de Herrera esq Altamirano
> 
> _Google Maps_
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Solano Residences | 9p | Pro*













Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: Solano Antuña esq Ellauri
> 
> *Google Maps*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Altos de Bulevar | 11p*













Pablito28 said:


> Avanza el movimiento de suelos:
> 
> 
> 
> altosbvar by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 25p*













Pablito28 said:


> Ayer además de continuar con el movimiento de suelos (vean los camiones sobre la calle esperando para cargar), estaban colocando el cartel de Ebital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Distrito M (ex shopping outlet) | 17p | 12p | 9p
*











Pablito28 said:


> La estructura ya asoma sobre la barrera de av Italia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 20p *


















































Pablito28 said:


> Hermoso proyecto y mejor ejecución.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Aguada Park Torre 2 | 75m | 19p*

Nowadays:











project:











works started:




Pablito28 said:


> Ya hay algunas casillas de obra sobre la acera de Colombia, se viene por fin esta obra.
> 
> 
> 
> aguadapark by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II 












Fedespot said:


> WTC Free Zone II 10-05-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | ALMA DUÇ | 10*


Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Brasil Tower | 22p | Proposed*



Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: av Brasil esq Benito Blanco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 25p | 12p | 3p *













El_hereje said:


>





El_hereje said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m
*












Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:
> 
> 
> Nostrum Tower 23-05-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Alhambra Plaza | 5p (RESTORATION)*



Pablito28 said:


> Luego de 7 años de idas y vueltas, quedó habitable.
> 
> 
> Alhambra1 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr[/CENTER]
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Avenida | 13p














Pablito28 said:


> En fin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento | 3p*













Pablito28 said:


> Queda laburo aún:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 10p 













Pablito28 said:


> Avanza como pedo, los cerramientos afortunadamente son negros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Alma Corso | 9p*













Pablito28 said:


> Otro que avanza como pedo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BELLA VISTA | Alamedas del Prado (Ex sede Wanderers) | 10p | 5p | 2p






















FedericoPaulovich said:


> Ya empezaron el bloque alto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Met Parc | 7p





















Pablito28 said:


> La estructura sobre Garibaldi está al borde del éxito.
> 
> 
> 
> 20180527_171356 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDON | Dómini Rivera y Salterain | 9p












Pablito28 said:


> Por ahora sólo la demolición del edificio existente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Be Palermo | 10p 












Pablito28 said:


> Avanza el coso este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Torre Centra | 16p 





















Pablito28 said:


> Arrancó:
> 
> 
> 
> 20180527_162553 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE BATLLE | Facultad de Enfermería





















Pablito28 said:


> Uno de los edificios ya está pronto, no sé si inaugurado. El anexo avanza muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Alquimia | 15p 












Pablito28 said:


> Arrancó:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 10p 












Pablito28 said:


> 20180527_155306 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Aires de Bulevar | 82m | 28p













Pablito28 said:


> Continúan con la excavación:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | 01 Las Artes | 10p












Pablito28 said:


> Arrancó:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Boating Lago 

LOCATION


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Lots of really nice projects going on in Montevideo! Very nice. :applause:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lucky lately good projects are growing, hope it will keep that way!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m













Pablito28 said:


> El domingo quitaron la grúa torre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Aires de Bulevar | 82m | 28p





























http://www.pinsey.com.uy/excavacion-en-roca-sana-edificio-joy-tower/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | La Caleta | 15p

proximamente by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Distrito M (ex shopping outlet) | 17p | 12p | 9p












El_hereje said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA GORDA | Rocat | 4p 





















mariouy said:


> De hoy...
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/28geCnf


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA GORDA l 5529 Rambla l 4p 





















mariouy said:


> actualización de hoy
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/LcEVWS
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena 





















Fedespot said:


> Esta foto me la pasaron hace unos días:
> 
> 
> Antel Arena 13-06-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr






RodrigoInza said:


> Estas son de hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en el Gran Parque Central 



























El Sampi said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | Altos del Libertador | 14m | 5p















Fedespot said:


> Del sábado, está casi pronto
> 
> 
> Altos del libertador 28-06-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 54m | 20p
*























































































































http://picbear.online/media/1811260621749247797_198187723









http://picbear.online/media/1803232133134975522_586132903









http://picbear.online/media/1803248877962533056_7364696641



tanosho said:


> 22Jun2018
> -
> 
> 
> ...





tanosho said:


> *21Jun2018*
> -







tanosho said:


> *04Jul2018*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Tu Montevideo | 27m | 10p 


*Ubicación:* Rambla Mahatma Ghandi y Joaquín Núñez
Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View

24182948



SebaFun said:


> *Hotel Tú Montevideo
> 2015
> 
> 
> ...


*



Pablito28 said:



Avanza la demolición:























Tefuen.-

Click to expand...

*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento | 8m | 3p 













Pablito28 said:


> Pruebas de iluminación:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ubicación*: Joaquín de Salterain y Av. Rivera
Ubicación en Google maps
Street view

lo compartieron y creo hilo











http://www.kaplaninmobiliaria.com/vivienda-social/domini-rivera-y-salterain





Pablito28 said:


> Instalaron la grúa torre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Iinitium | 27m | 10p 

Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 68m | 25p | 12p | 3p | FINISH










-----------------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

VILLA MUÑOZ | Shopping Reus

146074534




FedericoPaulovich said:


> De facebook,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVIN | CAMPIGLIA PILAY III






















el palmesano said:


> no encuentro el hilo:
> 
> CAMPIGLIA PILAY III
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | Malecón Mauá | 27m | 10p
















Fedespot said:


> Las fotos son de Tejo, de ayer:
> 
> Malecón Mauá 06-07-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> Malecón Mauá 06-07-2018 (3) by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PASO DE LAS DURANAS | Town Park | 19m | 1 x 7p | 2 x 6p | 2 x 4p


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 54m | 20p













tanosho said:


> *09Jul2018*
> -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Lift Centro | 16m | 6p




Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación*: San José y Andrés Martínez Trueba
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena 





















pictures from this video








ANTEL ARENA by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | La Tostaduría *


https://www.google.es/maps/@-34.907...24.444466&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656






















































https://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/cl/897985/la-tostaduria-taller-capitan


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 27m | 10p












Fedespot said:


> La subieron la semana pasada al facebook de Ixou


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE RODÓ | Riva Marina II | 24m l 9p l E/C












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Corso | 24m | 9p












Fedespot said:


> Del facebook de Ixou


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 54m | 20p













Pablito28 said:


> Dejo dos de la web de Arca Construcciones:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | BeOne Veintiseis y Lamas



































































marcelouruguayo said:


> Dos nuevos edificios en pocitos nuevo, Be one veintiseis y be one lamas
> 
> https://beone.com.uy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Solano Antuña Suites | 27m | 10p 



Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación*: Solano Antuña 2674 esquina José Ellauri
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> Solano Antuña Suites


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | 8 de Octubre | 32m | 12p | Pro



Pablito28 said:


> *Ubicación*: 8 de octubre y Luis Alberto de Herrera
> Ubicación _*Google Street View*_.
> 
> Ubicación _*Google Maps*_.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Cero Uno "01" | 14m | 5p 












Venus464 said:


> Aparentemente finalizado pero tiene detalles de un edificio inconcluso. Bastante mediocre el resultado final
> 
> Fotos de hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"Centro Cultural Miguelete"

New National Museum of Natural Science



Vaimaca said:


> Después de 180 años el Museo Nacional de Historia Nacional inaugura su sede.





el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Restoration:



Pablito28 said:


> ​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Peñarol stadium



stefx said:


>






CampeonDelSiglo said:


> Despegado!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BOLIVAR | Antel Arena*






































































































Vaimaca said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

some restorations:



MauSa4 said:


> Algunas lavadas de cara que me crucé hoy y llegue a registrar a la pasada..
> 
> BROU
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BOLIVAR | Antel Arena*



el palmesano said:


>





CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Antel Arena by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento | 8m | 3p












Pablito28 said:


> Más pruebas de iluminación:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Corso | 24m | 9p





















Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:
> 
> 
> Alma Corso 30-07-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Domini | 24m | 9p












Fedespot said:


> Está *F*, las fotos son de Tejo
> 
> 
> Domini 30-07-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Montecarlo | 27m | 10p











Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> 
> Montecarlo 30-07-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | Gardeliana y Virazón | 41m | 15p












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> 
> Gardeliana y Virazón 30-07-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 59m































tanosho said:


> *14Ago2018*
> -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE RODÓ | Cuore | 27m


cuoreMVD by The Mauri, en Flickr



El_hereje said:


> La calidad de ésta obra es muy buena; Fotos de hace un rato:
> 
> 
> IMG_20180814_143232 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA COMERCIAL | Grand Boulevard | 22m | 3 x 7p | 3 x 5p













Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Aires de Bulevar | 76m













> Excavación Torre Bulevar- Montevideo-
> Roca sana utilizando excavadoras con martillos y técnica de microvoladuras con explosivos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Av. Uruguay esq. Tacuarembó | 32m 













Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> 
> Edificio en Uruguay y Tacuarembó (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | La Paz 1133 | 32m

*Ubicación*: La Paz y Paraguay
Ubicación en Google maps
Street View

they change that project:










for this one :/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Parque Chaná | 16m 



Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación*: Chaná y Arenal Grande
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | Torres del Rey (ex Copol) | 32m












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de hoy, empezaron a tapar el super así que lo van a volar (además ya le rompiero el techo y metieron la grúa adentro)
> 
> 
> Torres del Rey (ex Copol) 14-08-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento | 8m









Vaimaca said:


> del twitter del pelado


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | ALMA ET 


*Ubicación*: Ciudadela y San José
Ubicación en Google maps
Street View



URU_RODRI said:


> IXOU​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 54m | 20p












mariouy said:


> https://flic.kr/p/28w49YR





Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Distrito M (ex shopping outlet) | 46m | 17p | 12p | 9p












fakenamefake said:


> Un par de fotos de hace unos dias, ya se empiezan a ver los fierros de la estructura del shopping desde avenida italia.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Interlagos | 5 x 7p



Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: Presidente Kennedy esquina Pejerreyes
> 
> _*Google Maps*_
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 27m | 10p 












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Distrito M (ex shopping outlet) | 46m | 17p | 12p | 9p 













FedericoPaulovich said:


> Me encantan!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE RODÓ | Cuore | 32m | 11p 













Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

VILLA MUÑOZ | Shopping Reus |














Pablito28 said:


> Un polvo, menos las cortinas metálicas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Edificio corporativo | 4p 




Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: Estanislao López esq av Italia
> 
> _*Google Maps*_
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TRES CRUCES | Altos de Bulevar | 30m | 11p 












Pablito28 said:


> Avanza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Torre Ejecutiva Fase II (INE)



Fedespot said:


> Ayer tejo le sacó unas fotos así lo pasamos a *F*
> 
> 
> Torre ejecutiva fase II (INE) 24-09-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Cumparsita Plaza | 6p























Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: Ituzaingó esquina Buenos Aires
> 
> _*Google Maps*_
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PRADO | Torre Arló | 22m | 8p 












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Be Palermo | 27m | 10p 












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Aires Puros | Covijuntos | 16m | 6p





















FedericoPaulovich said:


> Es hermosa


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en el Gran Parque Central 











Matu_Bolso said:


>





pachecohv said:


> Una de hace 10 días de @TricoInfo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BELLA VISTA | Alamedas del Prado (Ex sede Wanderers) | 27m | 10p | 5p | 2p





















FedericoPaulovich said:


>





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Corso | 27m | 9p 












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 27m | 10p 












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA l Ampliación SMI/IMPASA












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Air Tower | 27m | 9p 













FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | MASMIO avenida | 14m | 5p






URU_RODRI said:


> *MASMIO AVENIDA
> *
> 
> _Luis Alberto de Herrera y Belgrano
> ...





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 54m | 20p











IMG_20181014_153234 by 
Ignacio Testa, en Flickr


IMG_20181014_151231 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 59m | 22p












IMG_20181014_172158 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr




tanosho said:


> *01Oct2018*
> -
> -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



tanosho said:


> *16Oct2018*
> -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | Gardeliana y Virazón | 41m | 15p



Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> 
> Gardeliana y Virazón 2 30-07-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr





Fedespot said:


> Fotos del Tejo:
> 
> 
> Gardeliana y Virazón 19-10-2018 (2) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 54m | 20p



Fedespot said:


> Las fotos son de tejo de hoy:
> 
> 
> Edificio Plaza Alemania 19-10-2018 (3) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...




MONTEVIDEO 2018 by Rachid Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | Renovation of the Legislative Palace environment




Vaimaca said:


>



DSC_2394 by Pablo Pison, en Flickr










http://picdeer.com/media/1893557207920976265_8622366473









http://picdeer.com/media/1893251999592505880_7592536406









http://picdeer.com/media/1893809138195156145_8690408845


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena 














El_hereje said:


> ​






kako21 said:


> En el instagram de Gruas Izar encontre unas fotos que son bastante recientes


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Carrasco Hotel environment refurbishment






























MauSa4 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/casinocarrasco/











http://picdeer.com/media/1892140167616198229_8518562187










http://picdeer.com/media/1893980980272969416_2862240167





























http://picdeer.com/media/1894482135360933801_8436432730


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | Forum Montevideo | 24m | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p











-------------------------------------------------------------------------












http://picdeer.com/media/1891679669099612541_4352759854









http://picdeer.com/media/1885053455857756421_1798631846









http://picdeer.com/media/1821212363308937369_6554814087










http://picdeer.com/media/1876326372591374731_1289616447












http://picdeer.com/media/1892216829032642505_1791234217









http://picdeer.com/media/1863319776572248142_8055580773









http://picdeer.com/media/1787188662501741533_6554814087









http://picdeer.com/media/1777021998036170972_1791234217


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



el palmesano said:


> http://picdeer.com/media/1888041619409073019_42866014





el palmesano said:


> http://picdeer.com/media/1849013616117270419_42866014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena 










--------------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | ALMA ET



URU_RODRI said:


> ​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New park at Isla de Gaspar









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217762647567670&set=a.10201364310939503&type=3&theater


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Torre Arenas | 30m | 2 x 11p | 9p | 7p



Pablito28 said:


> Me agradan bastante las fachadas en los renders, esperemos que en la realidad no desentonen. La cagada que la estructura abandonada no forma parte del complejo.





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento | 8m | 3p













Fedespot said:


> Fotos del Tejo, ahora que no está el vallado me gusta bastante lo que se ve, también la incorporación de árboles
> 
> 
> CAF 7-11-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...





Fedespot said:


> Las fotos las saqué de Twitter





Fedespot said:


> Faltó esta foto del Tejo de los álamos que se encuentran en la calle lateral
> 
> 
> CAF 12-11-2018 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MONTEVIDEO | Ampliación del shopping Tres Cruces



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpkPOg2A0KO/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqIoHDNl3wW/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BELLA VISTA | Alamedas del Prado (Ex sede Wanderers) | 27m | 10p | 5p | 2p





















Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2bKqVj9]
> Alameda del Prado 11-11-2018 (2) by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena | FINISH!!












stefx said:


> NTVG probando sonido y otras más.





URU_RODRI said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



URU_RODRI said:


> Muy bueno que la cancha sea desmontable. Igual faltan detalles, la pantalla o "cubo" que siempre se ve en otras arenas todavía no estaba instalada.





Sebas-1992 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062107031014985733
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062108009327968261
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



Sebas-1992 said:


> FUENTE


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Carrefour?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Be Palermo | 27m | 10p












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Lift Centro | 19m | 6p












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Altura final!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Initium | 30m 













Fedespot said:


> Initium 30-11-2018 (1) by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | UCU Business School | 20m | 4p+pb












El_hereje said:


> Street View
> 
> ​[/CENTER]
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS l Golf Birdie Tower | 30m l 10p+pb 













Fedespot said:


> Fotos de hoy:
> 
> 
> Golf Birdie Tower 21-11-2018 (9) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BATLLE | In Ponce | 30m *










Fedespot said:


> Está *F*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Edificio Lyra | 32m | 






















Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Sanatorio BSE















172859 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 68m | 25p













Pablito28 said:


> Avanza a muy buen ritmo:
> 
> 
> 175426 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 54m | 20p 












Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AGUADA | Aguada Park Torre 2 | 51m | 19p



TejoMattioli said:


> *Aguada Park tendrá su segunda torre; sumará oficinas y estacionamiento*
> _Invertirá entre US$ 10 millones y US$ 12 millones._
> 
> Fuente: El País
> ...





Arquifan said:


> Un video de la fase 3 de Aguada Park (Supongo que la 2 será la torre gemela)
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Pablito28 said:


> En fin...
> 
> 
> 
> 174910 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | 01 Las Artes | 30m | 10p












Pablito28 said:


> Avanza a excelente ritmo la estructura:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 27m | 9p+pb 





















Pablito28 said:


> Resta esperar el revestimiento ya que será lo que le dará ese toque particular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Torre de las Esclavas | 30m | 












185416 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


185252 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Distrito M (ex shopping outlet) | 46m | 17p | 12p | 9p 




















192849 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


192339 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


191908 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr



192019 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Ava La Caleta | 43m | 15p


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 59m | 22p















































tanosho said:


>





mariouy said:


> https://flic.kr/p/2chhBVH


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Giardino Dei Fiumi | 27m | 9p












mariouy said:


> https://flic.kr/p/24kZM3H


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 60m | 22p 




























https://www.linkedin.com/company/saceem/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA l Torre Mauá (refurbishment)| 11p




URU_RODRI said:


> *TORRE MAUÁ*
> 
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View​
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

---------------

AGUADA | Aguada Park Torre 2 

























Pablito28 said:


> Avanza esta obra, ya están instalando el muro cortina en la fachada por Colombia.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

-------------

GOES | Cooperativa Libres | 14m 






















Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo
> 
> Cooperativa Los Libres 03-04-2019 by fedespot, en Flickr



-------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 70m



































Fedespot said:


> Fotos del Tejo:
> 
> 
> Nostrum Bay 03-04-2019 (2) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Square 1, Ciudad Vieja












Fedespot said:


> Dejo fotos y noticia de la inaguración de la reforma de la plaza de deportes nº1 en Ciudad Vieja, tuve oportunidad de verla en vivo el viernes y la verdad que quedó muy linda, cuando los árboles crezcan va a quedar mucho mejor todavía
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nuevocentro shopping centre expansion













Pablito28 said:


> Así va la obra por Luis A de Herrera:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *
> Work begins on reform of the Sexual Diversity square*


http://www.montevideo.gub.uy/notici...e-reforma-de-la-plaza-de-la-diversidad-sexual


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 60m














Increase by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDON | Dómini Rivera y Salterain | 27m


*Ubicación*: Joaquín de Salterain y Av. Rivera
Ubicación en Google maps
Street view

lo compartieron y creo hilo













http://www.kaplaninmobiliaria.com/vivienda-social/domini-rivera-y-salterain



Pablito28 said:


> Así va la estructura por Salterain:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TRES CRUCES | Ampliación Hospital Británico












El_hereje said:


> IMG_20190407_141659 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE RODÓ | Cuore | 35m












El_hereje said:


> De hoy (perdón la calidad):
> 
> Los cerramientos negros son la clave.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m | 28p


cec648e5c3d4f79722e1aafadaa69528tarjopyv12copy by Pepito Martinez, en Flickr


854f1e0455f9434ef096be35c715c5e5tarjoyaerea1bvarcopy by Pepito Martinez, en Flickr

works started:


IMG_20190408_153129 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE BATLLE | Molinos del Prado | 3 x 3p



Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: Dr. Antonio Vidal y Fuentes 3092
> 
> _Google Maps
> _
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Tu Montevideo | 30m 



Mercenario said:


>






Pablito28 said:


> Siguen excavando y cimentando los linderos:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New bike lane at Italia Avenue


































































Fedespot said:


> La saqué de Twitter



And it is all planed at the city:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *Construction of a viaduct in the port rambla will begin between April and May*


http://www.lr21.com.uy/comunidad/1397464-viaducto-rambla-portuaria-anp-mtop




mati2197 said:


> Video de Youtube de una pequeña entrevista al director de SACEEM sobre el viaducto, se muestran imagenes del viaducto medias basicas pero para darse una idea como quedara... (hay algunos fragmentos mas donde se hablan d otra obras Ferrocarril Central, UPM2, etc)



01 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


02 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


07 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


06 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


05 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New yunnel at Itala's Avenua

Video of the project


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Some restorations at the old city:



Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo, es todo sobre Washington:
> 
> 
> Restauraciones en calle Washington (1) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Distrito M (ex shopping outlet) | 49m





























fakenamefake said:


> Unas fotos de hace un par de dias!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | Malecón Mauá | 30m | 10p 












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo, a diferencia del render que tiene ese gris claro, están usando un negro que le queda mucho mejor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARRIO SUR | 01 Las Artes | 30m | 10p 












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> 
> Cero Uno 13-05-2019 (2) by fedespot, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TRES CRUCES | Ampliación Hospital Británico












Fedespot said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | ALMA ET | 30m | 10p


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxPcd_Vg-wF/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxNaLX1AyUz/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBsWSj7khEn6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpksQ7clLir/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBvU9O9BBLyg/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBu4JaFxDoK2/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MONTEVIDEO | Ampliación del shopping Tres Cruces



lor15 said:


> El render que acompaña la nota





Pablito28 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxH3BhLA2ss/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dd



Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: Manza Ruben Dario, Manuel Acuña, Del Fuerte, Itazurubi - Plaza Flor de Maroñas
> 
> _*Google Maps*_
> 
> ...





Pablito28 said:


> Avanza:





el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Live City | 30m | 10p















Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:
> 
> Live City 15-05-2019 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 27m | 9p 
















Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:
> 
> 
> Alma Brava 15-05-2019 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | More Buceo | 27p 



Nort said:


> Actualmente están haciendo tremendo showroom en el lugar. Parece que se viene y que es de ALTIUS.





El_hereje said:


> Sería ésta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





URU_RODRI said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE RODÓ | Cuore | 35m | 12p 












Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:
> 
> Cuore 17-06-2019 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Hotel Montevideo | 32m | 11p 


capture-20161021-164034 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr



Fedespot said:


> Fotos de tejo:
> 
> Ellauri y Benito Lamas by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 57m | 20p












Pablito28 said:


> Avanzan con las obras de la plaza:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BSE new public Hospital*

BOLIVAR | Sanatorio BSE 













*
THIS VIDEOS SHOWS EVERYTHING:*















fakenamefake said:


> Se entrego la obra del sanatorio del BSE!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116774130144034816



excelente!
















































































__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByRLUNfAbRy/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brusco | 41m | 14p + 10p+ 10p




URU_RODRI said:


> La parte que no conocíamos del proyecto (*Alma Brusco*):
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBngP1lRnbIq/



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqWMY0SnnmT/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBncffLhDN7q/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBnkc3xpjorw/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBp6j06NHjRV/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBp8dEf2nbKh/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS l Golf Birdie Tower | 30m l 10p

FINISH











---------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE BATLLE | Facultad de Enfermería (School of Nursing)| 16m | 5p 























el palmesano said:


> http://www.universidad.edu.uy/prensa/renderItem/itemId/43392/refererPageId/12





el palmesano said:


>



20180527_170544 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


20180527_170746 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 70m | 25p

































Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:
> 
> Nostrum Bay 25-06-2019 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Edificio Escollera | 30m / 14m | 10p / 4












----------------



Escollera by Nico Di Trápani, en Flickr


Escollera by Nico Di Trápani, en Flickr


Escollera by Nico Di Trápani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Initium | 30m | 10p















Fedespot said:


> Fotos de nanda
> 
> 
> 
> Initium 23-06-2019 (3) by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Ventura Urquiza y Moreno | 16m | 5p












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Nostrum 18 de Julio | 35m | 12p















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Edificio corporativo | 14m | 4p















Pablito28 said:


> Con la estructura del CW ya pronta, avanza la albañilería.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Duç | 30m | 10p



































Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Torre Centra | 46m | 16p















__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzWaPCDnmpy/




FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 27m | 9p























Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 70m | 25p













































andresbe said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Alma Corso | 27m | 9p











































Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m | 28p 

new renders and video:








URU_RODRI said:


> Luego de más de 10 años, en la web ya pueden ver toda la info.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

update



el palmesano said:


> CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 70m | 25p








Fedespot said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lot of new bike lines

























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152327804828229634

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154013100162584576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153655005624328194


Fedespot said:


> De la de Luis Alberto de Herrera:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153653422559834117
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BELLA VISTA | Edificio Agraciada | 16m | 5p 


























Fedespot said:


> Fotos de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LARRAÑAGA | Ventura Tres Cruces II | 27m
























Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

UNIÓN | Plaza Italia | 30m | 10p 



Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación*: Avenida Italia y Francisco Simón
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | BILÚ BIARRITZ | 30m | 10p



el palmesano said:


> https://bilu.com.uy/bilu_biarritz/#proyecto





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA CARRETAS | Sigma Biarritz | 32m | 11p












FedericoPaulovich said:


> F


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Air Tower | 27m | 9p



el palmesano said:


> *Ubicación*: 26 de marzo y Marco Bruto
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

POCITOS | Doce 22 | 16m 














FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Torre Centra | 46m | 16p 



el palmesano said:


> CENTRO | Torre Centra | 46m | 16p





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

update



el palmesano said:


> CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 70m | 25p





Fedespot said:


> Le fui sacando desde lejos porque me llamó la atención que recién tiene 6 pisos y ya destaca. Cuando esté en su máxima altura va a ser tremendo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LARRAÑAGA | Ventura Tres Cruces II | 27m 














FedericoPaulovich said:


> Esta se me mamo un poco :lol:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA COMERCIAL | Grand Boulevard | 22m | 3 x 7p | 3 x 5p























FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Torre Arenas | 32m | 2 x 11p | 9p | 7p



Pablito28 said:


> Me agradan bastante las fachadas en los renders, esperemos que en la realidad no desentonen. La cagada que la estructura abandonada no forma parte del complejo.





El_hereje said:


> 28/11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PRADO | Nostrum Rosedal | 16m | 5p | 5p























FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BOLIVAR | Nuevo edificio Jefatura de Policía


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 60m | 22p | E/C
















AntonioB said:


> *Noviembre 19, 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MAROÑAS - PQE GUARANÍ | Public architectural and urban competition for the former RAINCOOP property














Google maps


-----------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PRADO l Mont Cervin l 6P l PRO



FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación:* Millán Esq. Cisplatina.
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Distrito M (ex shopping outlet) | 49m | 17p | 12p | 9p | E/C












Pablito28 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4m9au5g22K/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

UNIÓN | 8 de Octubre | 32m | 11p
















FedericoPaulovich said:


> Creo que borraron el hilo de este :/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA BLANQUEADA | Vento Tres Cruces | 22m | 7p 
















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 57m | 20p 








Pablito28 said:


>







[email protected] said:


> Sin dudas el aspecto más lindo. Capaz con un poco más de vegetación a nivel suelo, tipo "colas de zorro" bordeando el estanque hubiera quedado mejor, pero no me desagrada.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Torre Centra | 46m | 16p 















Fedespot said:


> Fotos del tejo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 70m | 25p
















Fedespot said:


> Fotos de hoy, no pude sacar de lejos de frente porque ahora que cortaron la rambla portuaria me cagaron la caminata por ahí


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Some restorations:



Fedespot said:


> Bueno, les dejo este que está quedando divino, es al lado de la Corte en 25 de mayo e Ituzaingó





Pablito28 said:


> Otro más en CV, Piedras esquina Maciel:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

some more:



Fedespot said:


> Ahora si se viene algo en Sarandí





Fedespot said:


> El Observador subió varias fotos de como quedó el Mercado del Inmigrante


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



Fedespot said:


> El local de la CND ya está terminado:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALVÍN | Edificio corporativo | 14m | 4p















Pablito28 said:


> Al borde del éxito.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDON | Dómini Rivera y Salterain | 27m | 9p














FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CORDÓN | Tempo Minas 1383 | 30m | 10p 










































FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

UNIÓN | Ventura Boulevard | 30m | 10p




URU_RODRI said:


> Mmm, en la web hay otros renders y parece que le hicieron unos cambios pequeños al proyecto...


Y un render de la nueva parte de atrás:












Fuente



FedericoPaulovich said:


> Està raro, la estructura que están haciendo parece ser la del nuevo render, pero solo en el primer terreno, y muestran el render viejo . No me queda del todo claro cual están construyendo.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA GORDA l Be Parklife l 4p l 4p l 4p l 4p l 4p l PRO



FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación:* Almirón esq. Messina
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BELLA ITALIA l Venecia l 3P l E/C








*



FedericoPaulovich said:


> *UBICACIÓN: *Venecia 3488 Esq. Abipones.
> Street View
> Google Maps
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LOR DE MAROÑAS | Complejo SACUDE*


















PASCUAL said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ l CORDÓN SOHO l 2 P*



FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación*: Joaquin De Salterain 1255 Esq. Charrúa
> Street View
> Google Maps
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en el Gran Parque Central *





















SD | Alvaro said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Interlagos | 22m | 5 x 7p *












FedericoPaulovich said:


> E/C, le he visto desde la ruta, resalta un montón.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SAYAGO l Jardines de Sayago l 3p l 3p*



FedericoPaulovich said:


> Nuevos renders, me gusta más ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VILLA GARCÍA | Nueva sede de la Facultad de Veterinaria*

















FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Covifan 2010 | 10p*




Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: Canelones entre Minas y Lorenzo Carnelli.
> *Google Maps*
> *Google Street View*
> ------
> ...





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | MASMIO avenida





















*




Fedespot said:


> Fotos del Tejo, viene bien


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 70m | 25p*










Fedespot said:


> De ayer


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 60m | 22p *



















URU_RODRI said:


>





El_hereje said:


> Fotos de ahora; no es tan enana cuando te parás cerca, el problema es que al ser elíptica tiene ángulos desde los cuales se ve rechoncha.
> 
> 
> by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MONTEVIDEO | Caelum | 36p | 105m*













matias25 said:


> Avanza la excavación


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Edificio URBAN PORT | 14m | 5p | Pro*



el palmesano said:


> STREET VIEW
> GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS l URBAN SUITES V l 9P *


FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación*: Ellauri 494 Esq. Montero
> Street View
> Google Maps
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 70m | 25p*


el palmesano said:


> *CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 70m | 25p*





Fedespot said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Orinoco | 22m | 7p 








*


Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación:* Orinoco y Michigan
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> Orinoco
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 60m | 22p *


el palmesano said:


> *BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 60m | 22p *





el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | UCU Business School | 16m | 4p | E/C








*


TejoMattioli said:


> Va creciendo, foto de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Brusco | 41m | 14p + 10p+ 10p | Pro*









































Pablito28 said:


> Ya arrancó la obra:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_yJbb-naph/
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Parque de la Amistad expansion *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m | 28p*












Bruno1989 said:


> Hago mi pequeño aporte. Siguen trabajando





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Doo Constituyente | 12p | 10p*




Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: Constituyente esquina Magallanes
> _*Google Maps*_
> _*Google Street View*_
> ------
> Un edificio de lenguaje contempo- ráneo, desarrollado en 12 niveles, con un cuidadoso diseño espacial que maximiza el área habitable y el confort. Con terminaciones de calidad, en el edificio destacan materiales como el hormigón, aluminio y vidrio; generan- do una imagen singular y contempo- ranea.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Viviendas Cuareim | 32m | 11p *











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 70m | 25p*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Torres del Rey (ex Copol) | 32m | 11p *












Arquifan said:


>





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*UNIÓN | Ventura Boulevard | 30m | 10p *





























FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUCEO | Alfa Tower l 35m | 12p | F












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | 01 Las Artes | 30m | 10p *











Yaca1807 said:


> Sumo alguna fotos mas


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA TABLADA | Parque Agroalimentario de Montevideo *







*







*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El_hereje said:


> ROS
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ | Tempo Rambla | 24m | 8p*




Sebas-1992 said:


> *Ubicación*: Juan D. Jackson y Dr. Luis Piera
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BELLA VISTA | Alamedas del Prado (Ex sede Wanderers) | 30m*


















finish:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*



































El_hereje said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CAtMCuOHnKo/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Met Tres Cruces | 35m*

*Ubicación*: *Av. 8 de octubre y Av. 18 de julio*
Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View

VISTA INTERIOR DE PARKING












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS| Vaughan | 8p | Finish








*



el palmesano said:


> Vaughan – ZIP – Zino / Probst Arquitectos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Yass Pocitos | 27m | 9p*


Google maps
Street view
















































Yass Pocitos - Experimentá YASS, Viví Pocitos


YASS Pocitos . Diseño sustentable y moderno, en la prestigiosa y consolidad zona de Montevideo. Un edificio pensado para que vivas bien y disfrutes de Positos.




yasspocitos.com.uy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Km0 Austral | 24m | 8p*









update:


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8T8JnXg8ot/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Cordón Design | 32m*

Google Maps
Street View












































































Where the crane:



el palmesano said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CAqh4jkpsxv/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Osher | 10P*


STREET VIEW
GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*FLOR DE MAROÑAS | Complejo SACUDE










upadtes:



































*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Green Tower | 38m | 13p *


















__
http://instagr.am/p/CA0JLEMF5Kp/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CA0I-_KlMDl/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO I Lyra 















*



AntonioB said:


> Mayo 30, 2020 -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Apartamentos Guapa Cordón Sur / Mola Kunst + Mateo Nunes Da Rosa*

























































Apartamentos Guapa Cordón Sur / Mola Kunst + Mateo Nunes Da Rosa


Construido en 2019 en Montevideo, Uruguay. Imagenes por Ignacio Correa, The propio. Una transformación de una gran casa patio en siete apartamentos en PH. La casa original de principios de siglo ya había sido reformada previamente y...




www.plataformaarquitectura.cl


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | LAGUNILLAS 434 | 3p *

STREET VIEW
GOOGLE MAPS



































Lagunillas 434 – Estudio 6







www.e6arq.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | OMA Houses | 4p *

Street view
Google maps

































__
http://instagr.am/p/B-H3IUxpNqC/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Torres Oliva | 27m | 9p*














FedericoPaulovich said:


> Era el de la foto anterior sí
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Ventura Cultural | 27m | 9p*











FedericoPaulovich said:


> Contra-fachada y avances
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Terrazas de Ventura | 16m | 5p*

Ubicación en Google Maps
Street View


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO l Campiglia Pilay VI l 4p*



























FedericoPaulovich said:


> *UBICACIÓN:* Magariño Cervantes esq. Jose Leguizamon
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*
PUNTA CARRETAS l Nuevos Vientos Golf *












FedericoPaulovich said:


> *UBICACIÓN:* Ramón Fernández Esq. Bvr. Artigas
> Street View
> Google Maps
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*New park: Parque Idea Vilariño*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Plaza Larocca refurbishment*


----------



## Tourdargent (Nov 2, 2007)

FANTASTIC PROJECTS IN MONTEVIDEO!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

thanks!!

luckly the city is little by little improving! I hope more refurbishment of old buildings will start soon, it would be awesome


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ROBOTIC PARKING*



el palmesano said:


> *Inauguración del estacionamiento robotizado del MAPI en Montevideo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 57m | 20p | FINISH















*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | BV2031 | 35m | 11p *


















el palmesano said:


> Venta Apartamento 2 Dormitorios Tres Cruces BV2031 | Alvares Buzio


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | NUEVA YORK Y YI | 6p *











el palmesano said:


> STREET VIEW
> GOOGLE MAPS





FedericoPaulovich said:


> No sé si alguien sabe que es esto en Nueva York y Yí, enfrente a las Torres del Rey.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Montevideo City Football Academy*

*STREET VIEW*
*GOOGLE MAPS*












el palmesano said:


> Stuani apadrina la nueva ciudad deportiva del Montevideo City Torque | Girona - Web Oficial
> 
> 
> La futura instalación deportiva potenciará la formación de jóvenes talentos y su proyección hacia clubes del City Football Group como el Girona FC
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258453980339998727


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Very good! A lot projects in Montevideo!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RobertoBancrofth said:


> Very good! A lot projects in Montevideo!


yes!! luckly the city is taking shape and improving in lot of areas where the change from houses to building resulted in a mess.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | La Guardia | 30m *












FedericoPaulovich said:


> E/C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Km0 Austral | 24m | 8p







*






finally looks very different:



FedericoPaulovich said:


> Denle F, nos libero jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*New pedestrian street CURUGUATY*

*STREET VIEW*








































__
http://instagr.am/p/B_5XDhGg5Bx/






LA NUEVA CURUGUATY | Municipio B







municipiob.montevideo.gub.uy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Distrito M | 49m | 17p | 12p | 9p | E/C















*











el palmesano said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_7zbhojs47/

































@diego_suarez_path - @distrito.m | Wopita


A post from @diego_suarez_path. @distrito.m




wopita.com








el palmesano said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBBgXUfAsrQ/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Ventura 810 | 24m *












Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación*: Av. 8 de octubre y Pedro Olmida
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> VENTURA 810
> ...





FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LARRAÑAGA | Ventura Tres Cruces II | 27m | 9p*












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Gala Pop*



















Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación*: Búlevar Artigas y Miguelete
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | DOO | 30m*


















FedericoPaulovich said:


> Falta la Planta Baja y pronto el pollo.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | LINK 2 | 32m | 11p*










FedericoPaulovich said:


> F!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | M+ | 13,5m | 5p*
*STREET VIEW*
*GOOGLE MAPS*


*







*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Rambla 42*
STREET VIEW
GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODO | Defensor Sporting basketball facilities*

*STREET VIEW*
*GOOGLE MAPS*
*







*




el palmesano said:


> pero a mi me parece que es cubrir este espacio:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MONTEVIDEO | Caelum | 36p | 105m*












matias25 said:


> Actualización!
> View attachment 164662


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 60m | 22p
















*


__
http://instagr.am/p/CANRC9PAc9q/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8ZDOr9p9pt/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CAq8gVUJq5a/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO | Edificio Plaza Alemania | 57m | 20p*

finished:

*


http://instagr.am/p/B8gcCmTJZ0_/



http://instagr.am/p/CAyYkGBHFDX/



http://instagr.am/p/B9Wz4aMJ4vR/



http://instagr.am/p/B1DBkZNBn0O/



http://instagr.am/p/CAJV3QzAy1-/
*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3dY8PYh7nQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B3X3EQOhvTU/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Cordón Design | 32m








*


el palmesano said:


> *CORDÓN | Cordón Design | 32m*
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/B_NjTQSAlIv/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | GRAND MONTEVIDEO | 30m *












el palmesano said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_qjJBDpL2P/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador | 10p *

_*Google Maps*_
_*Google Street View*_














ARCACONSTRUCCIONES - Arca Construcciones


arcaconstrucciones



picbear.co




[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Hotel MGallery*

_Ubicación en Google Maps_
_Street View_












el palmesano said:


> Hotel MGallery | Ivan Arcos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ l CORDÓN SOHO l 6m *

Street View
Google Maps





















El_hereje said:


> Fotos de hace un rato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





el palmesano said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CAEFv9vgvKl/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Terrazas de Palmar | 30m *












El_hereje said:


> Fotos de hace unos minutos (sí, los Sábados madrugo también):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Alquimia | 43m | 15p*












Bruno1989 said:


> De hoy amigues. Buen finde. Cuidense del viento mañana.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PRADO | Nostrum Rosedal | 16m*











URU_RODRI said:


> *Ubicación: *Avda. Agraciada y Enrique Turini
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...





metgeo said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA GORDA l Be Parklife *











FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación:* Almirón esq. Messina
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...





Pablito28 said:


> Avanza esto:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*UNIÓN | 8 de Octubre | 32m *




Pablito28 said:


> *Ubicación*: 8 de octubre y Luis Alberto de Herrera
> Ubicación _*Google Street View*_.
> Ubicación _*Google Maps*_.
> aerea by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> ...





TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Puerto Aventura | 30m*

StreetView
Google maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 80m | 25p*











__
http://instagr.am/p/B_Xb0bGn0Gb/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | ALMA ET | 30m | 10p *
















el palmesano said:


> ALMA ET — Montevideo / Uruguay [Saraiva + Monoblock] – IXOU – Vision & Dev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bruno1989 said:


> Ya están hormigonando. Perdonen la mala calidad pero iba en coche.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Duç | 30m*
























el palmesano said:


>





Bruno1989 said:


> Foto a la carrera. Cuando finalizado se va a ver muy bien


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Alma Corso | 27m*


















TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Edificio Gasómetro | 45m | 16p*











sebasrrpp said:


> No han actualizado el render aún


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Cordón Design | 32m | 11p*












el palmesano said:


> *CORDÓN | Cordón Design | 32m*
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...





lor15 said:


> La foto es medio jodida pero justo agarré el portón abierto. Se ve la medianera que va a tapar el edificio y como están trabajando pila. Sobre todo atrás de esas montañas de tierra, por Jackson, están re avanzados, ya empieza a asomar desde la calle.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Vento Tres Cruces | 22m*











TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Domini Soriano | 27m *










SebaFun said:


> Maps
> Street





Bruno1989 said:


> Estimados, aficionados, entusiastas de diversa índole: ya pusieron maquinaria en el predio.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Interlagos | 22m | 5 x 7p*
 32086383_581678845542445_3973885552519806976_n by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


Pablito28 said:


> _*Google Maps
> Google Street View*_
> 
> interlagos-render-exterior-lagos-ciudaddelacosta by pablitodosocho, en Flickr





Pablito28 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBiv5kbpMYQ/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Brusco | 41m*



































el palmesano said:


> solucionado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Bruno1989 said:


> Habemus pozo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

some more renders:













>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

and more:










>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Alma Corso | 27m *












Bruno1989 said:


> Veanlon y deleitensen


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Bilú Biarritz | 30m*












Bruno1989 said:


> No más casa


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *CENTRO | Alma Corso | 27m *





Bruno1989 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 80m *











figui said:


> del lunes... desde la paz, antes de cruzar libertador:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2jkoxaR


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PRADO | Nostrum Rosedal | 16m | 5p*




















mcrtricolor said:


> Ayer anduve por la vuelta, por ahora se está respetando el render (se ven las aberturas negras por ej):


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA COMERCIAL | Verdes de Hocquart | 5p*











TejoMattioli said:


> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> Hocquart 2101, esq. Paullier
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Edificio Lyra | 32m *












mariouy said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Torre Arenas | 32m *












mariouy said:


> Actualizado de ayer... tiraron abajo el esqueleto!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Distrito M | 49m | 17p | 12p | 9p*












useloom said:


> Caminas por ahí y se siente el eco de los pasos (literalmente, parecía que estaba en el salón de actos del liceo).
> Había tanta soledad, que cuando me cruce con una persona a unas cuadras, la salude, para sentirme mejor.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Brusco | 41m*





















upate:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCbSWuvDCaP/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Well Lagos |*





















FedericoPaulovich said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/barriolagos/posts/1344347315764057
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Parque Madero*



















FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Vilago Lake Homes | *












FedericoPaulovich said:


> E/C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Interlagos*



















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Boating Lago | 51m*



























FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Puerto Lago | 14m*













Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCtfI2Vp330/
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SAN JOSÉ DE CARRASCO l Centro Cultural Ciudad de la Costa*











FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicacion:* Elías Regules esq. Viejo Pancho
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*












Pablito28 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCs1GqCJgAt/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Giardino Dei Fiumi | 27m | 9p*












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Edificio Gasómetro | 45m*





















Bruno1989 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | 01 Del Centro | 32m*












[email protected] said:


> Así está la cosa....


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Quijano | 27m*













[email protected] said:


> Actualización, hoy.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*












Pablito28 said:


> Continúan con la excavación para las fundaciones:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 60m *











AntonioB said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central | 35m*












Bruno1989 said:


> No lo puedo believe.





nico...u13 said:


> Encontré material que muestra lo que dice mctricolor, se empieza a concretar otro proyecto en la zona.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Cero Uno Libertador | 30m*
















el palmesano said:


> mas renders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TejoMattioli said:


> Hoy están metiendo containers/obradores en el terreno de al lado. Por lo cual podemos sospechar que también compraron el terreno de al lado, y cuando terminen con esta obra vendrá algo interesante para la esquina.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Plaza Italia*











el palmesano said:


> Plaza Italia - Gómez Platero
> 
> 
> Somos una firma global de arquitectura y urbanismo. Buscamos mejorar la calidad de vida en el planeta. Acompañamos a nuestros clientes, con soluciones arquitectónicas que mejoran la calidad de vida de las comunidades de formas efectivas, creativas y rentables.
> ...









el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 60m *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montevideo City Football Academy*











el palmesano said:


> *STREET VIEW*
> *GOOGLE MAPS*
> 
> 
> ...





el palmesano said:


> Stuani apadrina la nueva ciudad deportiva del Montevideo City Torque | Girona - Web Oficial
> 
> 
> La futura instalación deportiva potenciará la formación de jóvenes talentos y su proyección hacia clubes del City Football Group como el Girona FC
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299099587504988160

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCeZbpcAbIW/



ManyaQuerido said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Boating Lago | 51m*










__
http://instagr.am/p/CEerjvSpl48/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Torre Centra | 46m*












El_hereje said:


> Fotos de ahora desde otro ángulo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Green Tower | 38m*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN l Altamira Rambla l 22m*











FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación:* Rambla O`Higgins Esq. Missouri
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | 01 Las Artes | 30m*











FedericoPaulovich said:


> Bueno, al fin, F!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Some restorations:



Sebas-1992 said:


> Esta es en Pablo de María y Gonzalo Ramírez, que habíamos mencionado hace unos meses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FedericoPaulovich said:


>





FedericoPaulovich said:


> En frente al 01 Las Artes está esta situación





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | "Club Nacional de Football" Headquarters expansion*











CorazónTricolor said:


> Abro hilo sobre el proyecto de la sede social del Club Nacional de Football
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CarlosRP said:


> La idea está genial, la contra que le veo es que se va a tapar un poco los exteriores del parque, que antes desde 8 de octubre se veían. Siempre imaginé que esas casas hay que comprarlas y hacer estacionamiento, así el estadio daba hacia la avenida


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Edificio corporativo | 14m*










Finish:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CE4VleIAvy7/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Plaza Italia*


el palmesano said:


>





>











Mirá cómo está quedando el nuevo shopping sobre avenida Italia, que inaugura en noviembre su primera etapa


Conocé los detalles del que se considera el primer shopping de usos múltiples de Uruguay, con una inversión de US$ 40 millones




www.elobservador.com.uy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BOLIVAR | Nuevo edificio Jefatura de Policía*














































































__





OS Arquitectura - JEFATURA DE POLICÍA DE MONTEVIDEO


Anteproyectos y proyectos de arquitectura, proyectos ejecutivos y documentación técnica para obras, asesoramiento en arquitectura y urbanismo, dirección y certificación de obras. Vivienda colectiva de interés social, desarrollos inmobiliarios, industria, oficinas, edificios culturales y de...




www.os-arquitectura.com.uy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Interlagos | 22m *











FedericoPaulovich said:


> Cada vez un poco menos feo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Benito Blanco esq Echevarriarza *











FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Boating Lago | 51m *












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BATLLE | Molino del Parque*



















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA GORDA l Be Parklife*


















FedericoPaulovich said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/inmobiliariakosak/posts/2393650084119647


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | La Guardia | 30m *












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central | 35m*












tgva325 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Edificio Bartolito*











FedericoPaulovich said:


> E/C


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*UNIÓN | 8Ocho | 32m*












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Met Tres Cruces | 35m*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | Dómini Rivera y Salterain*











FedericoPaulovich said:


> Normalicemos la madera en las fachadas.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Foquier V*












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | UCU Business School *











mcrtricolor said:


> Otra similar. Va muy bien esto.





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Very good projects!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Mini | 12p | 38m*


Maps
Street












Sebas-1992 said:


> Predio actual:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TROUVILLE l Marina W2 l 27m*



FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación*: Roque Graseras 838/840 esquina Scosería.
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PRADO | Nostrum Rosedal | 16m*



























metgeo said:


> De hoy. Las terminaciones en gris y los cerramientos negros le dan una apariencia muy típica de los Nostrum ( y de todas las marcas de Altius en general).


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | LIV BUCEO*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ZONA PORTUARIA | Lobraus | 60m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Gala Pop*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Cordón Design | 32m*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | 01 Las Artes | 30m*










FINISH:



el palmesano said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Edificio Cerrito*













el palmesano said:


> *Edificio Cerrito*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Andes City*


























el palmesano said:


> Va encima del estacionamiento:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Some squares restoration:






























































----------------------

Other one































Log In or Sign Up to View


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com




[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m *











figui said:


> del domingo...
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS l Nuevos Vientos Golf l 14 m*












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Del facebook de Pinto-Turovlin Arquitectos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BATLLE l Be One Bernardina l 30m*




FedericoPaulovich said:


> *UBICACIÒN*: 1515 Bernardina Fragoso de Rivera
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Edificio Gasómetro | 45m*












>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Tempo Minas 1383 | 30m *



















FedericoPaulovich said:


> Empezo a avanzar un poco


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | 

Faros de Carrasco Corporate | 49m | 17p*














URU_RODRI said:


> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LARRAÑAGA | Lagöm Herrera | 22m*












TejoMattioli said:


> Hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | NUEVA YORK Y YI*










el palmesano said:


> STREET VIEW
> GOOGLE MAPS





useloom said:


> Creo que entra el retiro con árboles una vez que tiren abajo eso de adelante.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Ventura Central | 13p*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO l Live Suites l 30m*











FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación*: Andes Esq. Soriano
> Street View
> Google Maps
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Carrasco | 6110 Alberdi*











Ricatrate said:


> *Ubicación: *Av. Dr. Juan Bautista Alberdi 6110
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> View attachment 803938


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Alquimia | 43m | 15p *











TejoMattioli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315337040091926530





TejoMattioli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334679152847429637


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Cordón Design | 32m | 11p








*


Hifax said:


> *Ubicación:* Canelones y Jackson
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...





sebasrrpp said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 80m | 25p*












Fedespot said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m | 27p*










update:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CIfzJ-YgUV6/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador | 10p | 30m*














collete25 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | ALMA ET | 30m*












TejoMattioli said:


> Primera losa


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Duç | 30m*











TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Nostrum Malvín | 56m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*New lighting in some buildings in the city *




Vaimaca said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Building restoration:

*Novara Lofts*










nowadays: Google Maps




el palmesano said:


> Venta Apartamento 2 Dormitorios 1 Baño 001 Aguada - U$S 114.000,00
> 
> 
> Venta Apartamento 2 Dormitorios 1 Baño 001 Aguada, Apartamentos en Venta. Mercado Libre Uruguay - Donde comprar y vender de todo
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | OMA Houses*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Orinoco *












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Edificio Lyra | 32m*












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Torre Arenas | 32m*













FedericoPaulovich said:


>





el palmesano said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | RIBA*


















URU_RODRI said:


> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Platinum*

*new render:*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Very good projects!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Luis Alberto de Herrera Avenue refrubishment

















--------------*


*Before:*










*After:*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

I missed trees on the traffic island between the bike path and the street.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RobertoBancrofth said:


> I missed trees on the traffic island between the bike path and the street.


me too :/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Sealine | 30m*


















FedericoPaulovich said:


> Va bien lindo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | Be Tower Soho*











el palmesano said:


> STREET VIEW
> GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Hyatt Centric Montevideo Residences*











Pablito28 said:


> 🙌🙌🙌


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

some restorations:



mcrtricolor said:


> Hace un tiempo les comenté que estaban restaurando este en Bartolomé Mitre y Sarandí, quedó muy bueno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Edificio Gasómetro | 45m*











Pablito28 said:


> Justo pasé por ahí en mi Porsche...





FedericoPaulovich said:


>





useloom said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Tempo Minas 1383 | 30m*











Pablito28 said:


> Nah... me parece que son flor de gaver los de la constructora...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | ALMA ET | 30m*





























Pablito28 said:


> Supremo...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CAPURRO | Torres Bahía | 40p | 120 m*









































part of this project:












Pablito28 said:


> Parece que se vienen nomás...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m*

























Pablito28 said:


> Fotos del domingo, mepa que los materiales de las aberturas son más berretas que las cirugías de la Nacha, los premarcos son de color natural así que las aberturas han de ser de similar material. Una gaver...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Hotel Montevideo | 32m*


























Pablito28 said:


> Avanzó un poco en estos meses...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador | 10p | 30m *











collete25 said:


> Muuuy lento...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | D´Figueira | 10p*












el palmesano said:


> 16 de diciembre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PRADO l Mont Cervin l 16m*

Google Maps
Street View





















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ATAHUALPA | Edificio Atahualpa | 16m*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Domini Constituyente | 10p*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | TERRAZAS DE MAGALLANES | 11p*

STREET VIEW
GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Plaza Italia & Distrito M | 49m*




















mariouy said:


> El viernes pasé y vi que comenzaron con la construcción de Mc.Donald's que irá sobre avda. Italia. En los renders no se veía este local, pero creo q quedará bueno tapar ese hueco ahí





Nort said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 80m*











Fedespot said:


> Fotos de hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Blanqueada | Torre Firenze | 7p *













TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Edificio Gasómetro | 45m *











mariouy said:


> de ayer





FedericoPaulovich said:


>





el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | GALA POP*


















































marcoi said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Foquier V | 32,5m | 11p*





















marcoi said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA TABLADA | Parque Agroalimentario de Montevideo*











---------
*UAM opens this Monday: it has a fruit and vegetable market, a food sales sector and a property for logistics companies *

















M24


La FM con identidad uruguaya. Noticias, entrevistas y la mejor música de Uruguay para el mundo. Escuchá en vivo M24 a través de nuestro sitio web.



www.m24.com.uy






----------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Met Tres Cruces | 35m*











MATUTUE43 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | ALMA ET | 30m | 10p*











marcoi said:


> Y ahora laS losaS...
> Volando!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | UCU Business School*

















marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Faros de Carrasco Corporate | 49m *




























Acá va otra


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Estrellas de Malvín | 21*












mariouy said:


> confirmando lo que dice Nacha jaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Nostrum Malvín | 56m*











mariouy said:


> mejor vista del terreno


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m *




















Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *LA TABLADA | Parque Agroalimentario de Montevideo*
> 
> View attachment 1119636
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

*it was de prevoius one form the 30's:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363258877979017218*








*
























*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BATLLE | Facultad de Enfermería | 16m*











marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ZONA PORTUARIA | Terminal portuaria especializada en celulosa *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Sky Punta Carretas | 10p*











marcoi said:


> Arrancaron!!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | 420 Lagunillas | 24m*













marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | LAGUNILLAS 434*











marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Viviendas Cuareim | 32m*












metgeo said:


> Hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador | 30m |*












metgeo said:


> También pasé por ahí hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m*



















El_hereje said:


> A pedido de Cacha dejo fotos de ahora mismo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Katoen Natie will invest 455 million dollars for the expansion of the Container Terminal*











-------------------



























Katoen Natie invertirá 455 millones de dólares para la expansión de la Terminal de Contenedores


La ejecución del proyecto se iniciará de inmediato luego de refrendados los acuerdos y generará un incremento de fuentes de trabajo, tanto directo como indirecto.




220.uy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Overpass on Italia and Centenario avenues *










*



*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ZONA PORTUARIA | Terminal portuaria especializada en celulosa *











tgva325 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m*












Habsburgo said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2kL3y3p


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | Dómini Rivera y Salterain | 27m*












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Normalicemos la madera en las fachadas.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central | 35m *




















Pablito28 said:


> Avanzan con los pilotes y el muro de contención:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Residencial para adultos mayores*

Asamblea & Juan M. Espinosa · 11400 Montevideo, Montevideo Department, Uruguay


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARRASCO l Carrasco Valley*
























Pablito28 said:


> Arrancó la obra:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA GORDA | EDPG | 16m*













mariouy said:


> de ayer


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Estrellas de Malvín















*


















Pablito28 said:


> View attachment 1352872
> 
> 
> @Sebas-1992 ahí se observan las dos grúas torres instaladas, Sebastiana. Lo que se hablaba en el otro hilo.
> ...





Pablito28 said:


> @Sebas-1992 ahí se observan las dos grúas torres instaladas, Sebastiana. Lo que se hablaba en el otro hilo.
> 
> 
> PD, sos una gaver, siendo arquitecta ya deberías de saber esto, diaja...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | ÂME *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CERRO | Hospital del Cerro*











>





metgeo said:


> El cartel sin la lona negra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS I Salento I 33m *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | Dómini Rivera y Salterain | 27m*











TejoMattioli said:


> Por Rivera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | DOMUS | 40m | 13p*












>
























old video, the project has changed:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Viviendas Cuareim | 32m | 11p*













FedericoPaulovich said:


> Arrancaron con el último bloque


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | NUEVA YORK Y YI*















FedericoPaulovich said:


> Pueden mover este a su hilo? Es el de enfrente al Coopol creo (atras de las Torres del Rey) , no me acuerdo del nombre


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador | 30m | 10p*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | 01 Las Artes | 30m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Mood Plaza*

Google Maps
Street View


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Casavalle | LOS PINOS *

It is about the construction of the first stage for an integral development center for children, adolescents and young people in Casavalle. In this first stage, the façade and first floor will be developed to put the center into operation.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Nostrum Malvín | 56m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Estrellas de Malvín*












el palmesano said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TejoMattioli said:


> la próxima te conviene bajarla, y subirla acá en el foro.
> 
> Esta es la foto?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | UCU Business School | 16m *








marcoi said:


> Y dos meses después...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*two ugly buildings:

CENTRO | Co.vi.yaguaron and Horneros 33*




























FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VILLA MUÑOZ | COVIELRINCON*

STREET VIEW
GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m | 28p*

























metgeo said:


> No sé si lo ven pero hay una especie de montacargas al costado. Por cierto un rodaje impresionante y trabajando a todo trapo. Obreros en varios pisos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Met Tres Cruces | 35m *











TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 80m*









*



*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CERRO | COOVISUNTMA I | 14p*

Google map
Street view 










------












mariouy said:


> Cooperativa de viviendas en el Cerro de Montevideo
> 
> En la calle Egipto, entre Republica Argentina y Centro América


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARRASCO | Carrasco Inn *

















marcoi said:


> *Ubicación*: Avda. Italia 7223 esq. Dr. Celedonio Nin y Silva
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARRASCO l Alberdi6110 l 3p l*

Google Maps
Street View


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Ventura Tower Carrasco | 60m *

Google Maps
Street View










































CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Ventura Tower Carrasco | 60m | 18p...


Ubicación: Av. de las Américas 7775 esq. Alma Fuerte Google Maps Street View Link a web del Proyecto Descripción VENTURA TOWER CARRASCO La primera torre de Carrasco con incentivos fiscales y gastos comunes Pay Per Use (espacios bien equipados con bajos gastos comunes y servicios de pago...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | UNIQ | 30m*

Google Maps
Street View


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ATAHUALPA l Torre Arcus l 10p*

Google Maps
Street View


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Divine Mercy Church on the hill of Montevideo. 

LOCATION: Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*UNIÓN | 8Ocho | 32m*












Pablito28 said:


> Está quedando muy bien, una cagada los tanques, una estupidez la reserva de incendio.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Constituyente Plaza | 35m*











Pablito28 said:


> Lo que comentaba la otra vez, ya está instalada la barrera de obra, oncluso por Rodó. Ojalá arranquen pronto con la demolición de toda esa mierda que hay construida:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *Luis Alberto de Herrera Avenue refrubishment*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


at the begining of this video:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | **Leisure port, sports port*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Met Tres Cruces | 35m*










metgeo said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador | 30m*











collete25 said:


> Ahora le pusieron mas ganas.
> Cada 15 días completan la estructura de un nuevo piso.
> Hoy rellenaron de hormigón el tercero.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Arenas de la Barra *












marcoi said:


> *Ubicación*: Rambla Costanera Presidente Tomás Berreta, 1 esq. Niteroi
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | RIBA*
























Ricatrate said:


> Parecería que las torres las van a dejar para otra etapa, según el masterplan tienen entradas independientes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | ALMA ET | 30m*











marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Duç | 30m*











marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 80m*












marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Interlagos | 22m | 5 x 7*












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Segundo bloque en altura final-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Swing 23*












marcoi said:


> Sugiero pasar a F.
> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Boating Lago | 51m*












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Ventura Cultural *












TejoMattioli said:


> Con unos días de diferencia y un poco más de luz


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS l Nuevos Vientos Golf *












marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | DOMUS*























marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARRASCO | Bilú Riviera | 19m*










>


---------------

View attachment 1517123


> View attachment 1517125
> View attachment 1517126
> View attachment 1517127
> View attachment 1517128
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Rambla 42*












FedericoPaulovich said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO l Campiglia Pilay VI*












marcelouruguayo said:


> Buenas ,aca dejo avances de obra de este edificio ,va bastante avanzado la cosa ,avances abril 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Park Square*

























FedericoPaulovich said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m*












metgeo said:


> Bueno próxima semana piso 18


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Serrano 3 | 36m*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Covifan 2010*













FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO l Altos De Canelones & Carnelli*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Foquier V *




















metgeo said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | 8 - 10 block*

























Ricatrate said:


> Updates


.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN I RODO 31 I 16m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Capurro Fishing Terminal *









>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Port Area Viaduct*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Port terminal specialized in pulp*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Urban Punta Carretas II








*



Ricatrate said:


> Ubicación: Av. Sarmiento y Dr. Enrique Muñoz
> Google maps
> Street view
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PRADO | Torre Arló | 24m*












marcoi said:


> Video del desarrollador -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PRADO l Mont Cervin*


























marcoi said:


> Video con avance de obra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Bilú Biarritz | 30m *








































marcoi said:


> Cambiar a E/C -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Torre Centra | 46m







*


el palmesano said:


> La arquitectura del futuro se abre paso en Montevideo con esta fachada de Porcelanosa
> 
> 
> Situado en la Avenida 18 de Julio de Montevideo (Uruguay), Torre Centra se abre al futuro de la arquitectura con las colecciones de Porcelanosa
> ...





el palmesano said:


> Torre Centra - Inmobiliaria PROP
> 
> 
> Torre Centra, en punto clave de la ciudad, frente al Gaucho, sobre Constituyente casi 18 de Julio, ofrece a la venta últimos apartamentos a estrenar de 2 dormitorios.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*












marcelouruguayo said:


> Fotos de Facebook ,son del 11 de mayo ,2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 80m *












el palmesano said:


> Venta Apartamento 2 Dormitorios Centro Nostrum Bay - Poggio & Asoc. Propiedades
> 
> 
> Venta Apartamento 2 Dormitorios en el Centro, Montevideo. Estrena ya!! Piso 14. Nostrum Bay: próximo a la Bahía de Montevideo, una de las torres más alta de la ciudad, con vistas increíbles, 25 pisos con diferentes tipologías. Ofrece a la venta unidades de 1, 2 y 3 dormitorios.- A cargo de los...
> ...





marcoi said:


> El sábado 14 tuve ocasión de ir al Bay a fines de la tarde. Incluyo un par de fotos que dan cuenta de cómo se aprecia parte de la ciudad desde una de las unidades - en el entendido de que ello remite al "valor paisajístico" del edificio. La verdad que me impactó!
> Saludos.





el palmesano said:


> Apartamento en Torre de Categoría en Centro, dos dormitorios, garaje y servicios, estrena. - Richar Inmobiliaria - Uruguay
> 
> 
> Amplia unidad en piso seis con hermosas vistas despejadas desde todos sus ambientes y excelente distribución, living comedor con amplios ventanales, amplia terraza y aire acondicionado, cocina semi integrada con muebles aéreos y bajo mesada, terraza lavadero. Dos dormitorios y baño completo...
> ...





el palmesano said:


> Portal Inmobiliario << Tu Casa en Uruguay >>
> 
> 
> Todas las Inmobiliarias de Uruguay en un mismo lugar.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m*










Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Katoen Natie will invest 455 million dollars for the expansion of the Container Termina*








el palmesano said:


> Katoen Natie invertirá 455 millones de dólares para la expansión de la Terminal de Contenedores
> 
> 
> La ejecución del proyecto se iniciará de inmediato luego de refrendados los acuerdos y generará un incremento de fuentes de trabajo, tanto directo como indirecto.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Plaza Alemania | 57m | FINISH*











el palmesano said:


> Edificio Plaza Alemania - Rafael Viñoly Architects
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

beatiful and elegant!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Housing Lima*










marcoi said:


> *Ubicación*: Lima entre. Avda. Libertador Brig. Gral. Lavalleja y Fancisco Acuña de Figueroa
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Parque Madero *

























FedericoPaulovich said:


> Empezaron un tercer bloque, no he conseguido fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ | City Blanes *












marcelouruguayo said:


> Así está el edificio,mayo 2021


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en la sede del Club Nacional*















CorazónTricolor said:


> Abro hilo sobre el proyecto de la sede social del Club Nacional de Football
> 
> 
> 
> ...





marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Edificio Gasómetro | 45m *












Pablito28 said:


> Hasta remate va a tener esta torre, de verdad que un lujo...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Cordón Design*











a little bit old aerial picture:



Pablito28 said:


> Fotito aérea:





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Grand Montevideo *























Pablito28 said:


> Esa contrafachada un espectáculo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Restoration corner Maldonado -Florida*











Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: Maldonado esquina Florida
> 
> Google Maps
> Google Streer View
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Domini Constituyente | 10p *





















Pablito28 said:


> Que alegría ver que desapareció el boliche infecto ese:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | ALMA ET | 30m *












Pablito28 said:


> Un despelote el diseño, la prolijidad, el ritmo de obra, las últimas plantas, los pilares oblícuos, todo...
> 
> Lo único que lamento que no tenga 15 o 20 pisos más...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Duç | 30m*












Pablito28 said:


> Fantástico...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | WTC FZ II | 60m *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Brusco | 41m*














Pablito28 said:


> Avanzan con la estructura:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Met Tres Cruces *













TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Brisas Fabric | 14m*












Ricatrate said:


> Ubicación: Durazno 800
> Google maps
> Street view
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | More Echevarriarza *




















El_hereje said:


> *Ubicación*: Echevarriarza y Marco Bruto
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...



*FINISH:*



El_hereje said:


> Del Facebook de Gómez Platero:
> 
> FB_IMG_1623284309975 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

Beautiful projects in Montevideo. 👏


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO l Campiglia Pilay VI l 4p*



















marcelouruguayo said:


> Avances obra , estructura terminada parece


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | Dómini Rivera y Salterain*












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Finalizado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | UNIQ *













marcoi said:


> Actualización-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Bilú Biarritz | 30m*






















marcelouruguayo said:


> Buenas días ,avance obras junio ,acá dejo video... saludos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARRASCO | Bilú Riviera | 19m*



















Pablito28 said:


> Me encanta como está quedando:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | UCU Business School*













marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy-


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Platinum | 36p | 105m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Nostrum Malvín | 56m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Club Nacional de Football Social Area*






















Matu_Bolso said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Platinum | 115m *

*more images:*






























Arquifan said:


> Encontré en sitio de RDA Ingenieros ficha con características generales proyecto.
> 
> Fuente: RDA
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | 420 Lagunillas*













marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | LAGUNILLAS 434*
















marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Sky Punta Carretas *

 


marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS l Nuevos Vientos Golf*











marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -
> Avanza!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Duç | 30m*













El_hereje said:


> Dejo algunas fotos de hoy:
> 
> IMG_20210620_131033 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BATLLE | Facultad de Enfermería*




























marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Terrazas de Ventura | 16m*










marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ZONA PORTUARIA |** Port terminal specialized in pulp *




















el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Well Lagos*
























FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES l Colonia Soho *












marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Foquier V*










Ricatrate said:


> Agrego una foto de un ángulo un poco distinto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Vivo Life Cordón*









Ricatrate said:


> Ubicación: Coronel Brandzen 2054
> Google maps
> Street view
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Nostrum Plaza 2 *


































>





mariouy said:


> Finalmente se viene!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | More Echevarriarza 811m*























marcoi said:


> Sugiero pasar a F.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Platinum | 115m*

Better render:












el palmesano said:


> *BUCEO | Platinum | 36p | 105m*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





el palmesano said:


> *BUCEO | Platinum | 115m *
> 
> *more images:*
> 
> View attachment 1667425


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mvotma Galicia















*


TejoMattioli said:


> El render estoy seguro que lo subió Palmesano hace unos meses peor no lo estoy encontrando. Las fotos son de hace un rato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



marcoi said:


> Fotos del viernes 25|junio|2021 -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Co.vi.yaguaron (2 buildings)*


















marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy, del hilo en cuestión -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Covifan 2010 *












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO l Altos De Canelones & Carnelli*






















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ATAHUALPA | LOA Millan *












Pablito28 said:


> Parece que arrancan o arrancaron, el agregado por la calle lateral ya lo demolieron:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO | MASMIO Design*












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Doo Constituyente*












Pablito28 said:


> Avanzan con la estructura...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Tempo Minas 1383*











Pablito28 said:


> Paupérrima la velocidad con la que avanza esto...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m*











marcoi said:


> Desde el sur.





IFER said:


> Foto de hace un rato .
> Se empieza a despegar en altura y volumen del resto .


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Constituyente Plaza *














Pablito28 said:


> Completaron la demolición:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Gala Pop*












TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Nostrum Malvín | 56m*












mariouy said:


> de hoy sobre av Italia


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central *




























Pablito28 said:


> Que maravilla ver desaparecer ese baldío...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador*













Pablito28 said:


> Un placer ver avanzar esta estructura. La albañilería también va como maraño en canaleta...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*












Pablito28 said:


> Ya que a la Gerarda no la dejan sacar fotos, comparto un par de la fachada por Solano López:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | 01 Del Centro*







FedericoPaulovich said:


> Parece la cartelería de una peluquería jajaja.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Quorum | 30m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | M+*












Ricatrate said:


> E/C


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BATLLE l MOVE AVENIDA*
























FedericoPaulovich said:


> *UBICACIÓN*: Rivera 2933 esq. Rafael Pastoriza
> Street View
> Google Maps
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Brisa Marina II*





















Ricatrate said:


> E/C!
> Capaz que se puede agregar la dirección en el primer post (Plácido Ellauri 3283) y poner barrio pocitos
> Foto de hace unos días:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Gran Parque Central Stadium extension *










Very slow, step by step:



ramairou said:


> En esta foto del twitter de Gabriel Bergamino se ve que hicieron un acceso vehicular con barrera, y va quedando más prolijo el entorno de la Atilio





CorazónTricolor said:


> Hablando de fachadas, no entiendo por qué dejan la estructura "hueca" cuando no puede salir mucho meterle unos bloques o ladrillos, y luego revestir la fachada con algún mural o de alguna manera


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Duç *












Bufon said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Car One | Decathlon *

*Google Maps*
_*Street View* _

*























*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Estrellas de Malvín | 60m*



















Pablito28 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUODK_9FKGs/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*











mariouy said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | Terrazas de Magallanes*














FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Domini Soriano*












Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Concepción del Uruguay*

Google Maps
Street View


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BATLLE | Sigma Parque*

Street View
Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Viaduct of the port promenade*



















Pablito28 said:


> Avanzan con el tensado de las péndolas.












__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uruguay/comments/poefpu


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m*













Sebas-1992 said:


> No es muy diferente a los que ya vimos, pero un aporte más.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | Jackson 1419*













Sebas-1992 said:


> Están por empezar a arrancar con la PB:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Novara Lofts*













Sebas-1992 said:


> Estaba seguro que tenía hilo pero no lo encontré.
> 
> Equis.
> 
> Pensé que estaba más caído que teta de gitana el proyecto, pero vive y lucha:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

el palmesano said:


> *AGUADA | Novara Lofts*


interesting, this one... Is a historical site refurbishment?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> interesting, this one... Is a historical site refurbishment?


yes, nowadays looks like that:









Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




www.google.com.uy





but the area was not preserved as an historical area, so you can see a mix


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Doo Constituyente*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Cordón Design*















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central *













Pablito28 said:


> Además de la estructura, avanzan con la albañilería y tabiquería de yeso:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m*












El_hereje said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CU8FfnoJh5K/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



metgeo said:


> Comienzan el piso 25


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO l BALANZ BUCEO *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | 01 Del Centro *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Cala del Yacht*
























mariouy said:


> E/C


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Edificio Gasómetro*












FedericoPaulovich said:


>





[email protected] said:


> No es la mejor foto, pero....les da una idea de la presencia del edificio desde Maldonado y Zelmar Michelini.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Doo Constituyent*














Pablito28 said:


> Va y va


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO | MASMIO Design *













mariouy said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central*












El_hereje said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2mLe5dj





Pablito28 said:


> Carpintería de aluminio totalmente negra, incluidas las barandas de los balcones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*




















Pablito28 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CXtOW9oLvCe/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARRASCO NORTE l Proa Carrasco *










































FedericoPaulovich said:


> Discussion Starter · #2 · 5 d ago


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Ava La Caleta *


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXwRxBgrc58/



Pablito28 said:


> Por lo que se observa tenían todo o gran parte del muro de contención ya construido:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR l Brisas del Sur II *











FedericoPaulovich said:


> Bárbaro quedó
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO l Campiglia Pilay VI*












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | 01 Del Centro*





















Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador | 30m*











Pablito28 said:


> Finalizaron la estructura y avanzan con la albañilería. Los cerramientos están avanzados también:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Terrazas de Ventura *












Pablito28 said:


> La albañilería está muy avanzada y los cerramientos crro que están completos:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Hotel Montevideo *











Pablito28 said:


> Personalmente el mejor diseño que le he visto a Gómez Platero:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Seba.rodriguez1093 said:


> Algunas fotos de ayer.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Uruguay Central Railway Project in its passage through Montevideo *



























works:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS l Mirage*












marcoi said:


> Está E/C


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Tempo Minas 1383 | 30m *





































Pablito28 said:


> Lento como es su característica:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | RIBA *


































FedericoPaulovich said:


> E/C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Park Square Sarmiento*

























marcoi said:


> Altura de PB:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS l Mirage*













marcoi said:


> Agregar dirección en la primera placa del thread porque si no el buscador no ubica la obra.
> 
> Registros fotográficos de hoy, 24 de enero /2022 (corazón de obra por fachada trasera)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | ALMA ET | 30m*












Pablito28 said:


> Un desbole:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Doo Constituyente*















Pablito28 said:


> Avanza a tremendo ritmo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Duç *












Pablito28 said:


> Ya le removieron todo el andamiaje de la fachada. Fotos para las viejas locas y amargas de la Nica y la Nacha:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | MET Rodó | 33m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Housing Lima *














TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Nostrum Malvín | 56m *












mariouy said:


> De ahora


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Glosker Cordon*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO | MASMIO Design*












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Platinum | 32p | 115m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Ava La Caleta | 43m*
















































































































Pablito28 said:


> Están con el montaje de la grúa torre, la constructora es Soler, la misma del parking de Colonia y Andes y el Alma Duç.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central | 35m 








*




Pablito28 said:


> Avanza de excelente forma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CAPURRO | Torres Bahía*

























































Pablito28 said:


> Ya que la Gerarda reclamaba fotos:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Ventura Cultural*












metgeo said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Vivo Life Cordón*












metgeo said:


> Y este es el que está enfrente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m *













metgeo said:


> Piso 28. Y están poniendo las barandas y algunos cerramientos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*












mariouy said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | Altos de Santiago*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Cuore Pocitos *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BATLLE | Avita *





















marcoi said:


> Se ha de llamar Avita Parque y está E/C.
> Con grúa super instalada!
> Fotos de hoy, 1 de febrero /2022 -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARRASCO l Carrasco Valley*








































__
http://instagr.am/p/CZe0bXfrmML/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | El Globo*

LOCATION: Google Maps













































El Globo: de místico hotel en Montevideo a un espacio de cowork y coliving (ya está en plena obra, tras una inversión de U$S 3,5 millones)


Con una inversión de US$ 3,5 millones, el grupo inversor propietario de las marcas Latcom y UruWay acelera las obras para concluir a finales de este año lo que será el nuevo El Globo, una reedición del hotel místico frente al puerto, en Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo.




infonegocios.biz


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Estrellas de Malvín | 60m*



















__
http://instagr.am/p/CZbkaEauq5H/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Club Social de Nacional Headquarters












*


adrian.garrone said:


> 01/02/2022


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ | Tempo Rambla *































FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Nostrum Malvín | 56m *












__
http://instagr.am/p/CZkUlfGJuL2/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Hotel MGallery*

































































Ricatrate said:


> La fachada sigue igual


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRA DE CARRASCO | Américas *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Brusco | 41m*












El_hereje said:


> Graias Five.
> 
> Dejo una de ayer:
> 
> ...





Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m*











el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | ÂME | 22m *






































[email protected] said:


> Se viene la grúa!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES l Colonia Soho*












marcelouruguayo said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | DOO Requena*














marcelouruguayo said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Doo Constituyente*



































marcelouruguayo said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | MONTEVIDEO UNO*



















marcelouruguayo said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Some restorations:



Vaimaca said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZkzZJ9Jsq0/
> 
> 
> ...





Nort said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Restoration **Maldonado / Florida streets corner*















TejoMattioli said:


> al sur de la ciudad


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Housing Lima *
















marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador & Cero Uno Libertador *























marcoi said:


> Registros fotográficos de hoy, 16 de febrero / 2022 -





marcoi said:


> Fotos de hoy, 6 de febrero /2022 -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



frank22 said:


> Fotos de hoy *3 de marzo 5:46 PM*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BATLLE | Avita*



















Pablito28 said:


> Va avanzando la estructura:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Quadra 8/10*
















Pablito28 said:


> Ya demolieron la casa patio:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Vivo Life Cordón*




















Pablito28 said:


> Va medio lento esto, esperemos agarre ritmo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO l Live Suites*










Pablito28 said:


> Finalmente arrancaron la demolición de uno de los edificios existentes, al que está al lado del edificio del parking hace relativamente poco le acomodaron la fachada, no sé si finalmente lo demolerán:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Brisas Fabric*



































Pablito28 said:


> Ya en construcción:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | MCM apartamentos *































Pablito28 said:


> Puajjj... creo que desde la saga de los Park no se construye bosta semejante, bah, el Pilay de atrás de la ex FVET es una bosta similar:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Tempo Minas 1383*









































Pablito28 said:


> Creo que para 2024 llegan a la losa del piso 02:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Concepción del Uruguay 1485 *












javi8891 said:


> pase por ahi no habia nadie trabajando


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARRASCO l Carrasco Valley*








































Pablito28 said:


> Ya con un notorio avance en la instalación de los cristales de las fachadas de la torre central y la instalación de los anclajes para la estructura del CW en la torre norte:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARRASCO | Bilú Riviera *

before:










after:





















Pablito28 said:


> Increiblemente va quedando, veremos qué color le dan a las fachadas:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Edificio Portezuelo*

















marcoi said:


> Ubicación: Portezuelo y Av. al Parque
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Boating Lago | 51m*





























El_hereje said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2n7ubbc
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Reciclaje del edificio "The Montevideo Gas Company Limited"*


_*


http://instagr.am/p/CW_GcYsJLM0/



http://instagr.am/p/CazddSOODWY/
*_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Nostrum Malvín | 56m*













Pablito28 said:


> Parece que están trabajando en la estructura del bloque este, el bloque oeste con el rústico al borde del éxito:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Estrellas de Malvín | 60m*





















Pablito28 said:


> Ahí va la estructura de la torre este, queda mucho por construir aún:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*












El_hereje said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2n7qXiq
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Brusco | 41m*




















Five Rooms said:


> Regular Brusco update


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Possible project:

*Aguada | Proyecto Aguada*












































__





Proyecto Aguada – Flores Gallinal Arquitectos







floresgallinal.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Viaducto de la Rambla Portuaria*




Pablito28 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Cau7V65JXRG/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Terminal Pesquera de Capurro*













Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA DE RIELES | Espacio Plaza Punta de Rieles*






















































Sebas-1992 said:


> Este proyecto hace tiempazo que está pronto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | DOMUS*























El_hereje said:


> De ahora:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nevSwJ


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS l Pretoria *











El_hereje said:


> De ahora...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2neuukA


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Ava La Caleta*











__
http://instagr.am/p/CcTje55h5ST/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO | Altos de Santiago*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CAPURRO | Montevideo Harbour *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PRADO | Quinta de Abril *









liambrother said:


> ¿Saben si estos dos proyectos tienen hilo? Di con ellos en vueltas por la ciudad días pasados.
> 
> 
> 2. Quinta de Abril (19 de abril y Gaetan):
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | Jackson 1419*















TejoMattioli said:


> así ta hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Doo Constituyente*












TejoMattioli said:


> llegaron a su altura máxima


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Housing Lima*













Pablito28 said:


> Con el rústico al borde del éxito, un golazo esto:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Tempo Minas 1383*












Pablito28 said:


> Qué alegría ver avanzar esta estructura, esperemos que no se retrase más:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Brusco*





















Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Novara Lofts *













Pablito28 said:


> Lento como tortuga con asma dijera la Loca, pero va:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador *












frank22 said:


> Foto de hoy 21/04 a la mañana ~9:00 AM


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Cero Uno Libertador*














frank22 said:


> Foto de hoy 21/04 a la mañana ~9:00AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Torre Firenze*












TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Henko Park









*












marcelouruguayo said:


> Pues esta obra va así:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Platinum | 32p | 115m *






























Nort said:


>





El_hereje said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2ng8vqQ


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Vivo Life Cordón *























TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO | MASMIO Design *
























TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARRASCO | Bilú Riviera*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | 420 Lagunillas *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Yes!*











__
http://instagr.am/p/Cc59wm0JQi6/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central*












Fedespot said:


> De hoy





Pablito28 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Cb0bOG-JQfY/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Sky Punta Carretas*




 



El_hereje said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nkNBaB


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | RIBA*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GOES | LIBRES*



















marcoi said:


> Hace mucho que no paso por allí pero esto debería de estar "moviéndose" desde hace casi un año...
> Street View
> 
> Proyecto LIBRES, en Goes
> "Reformulación de un pequeño edificio industrial || 23 viviendas y azotea jardín.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | D´Figueira*














marcoi said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CERRO | COOVISUNTMA I*





























mariouy said:


> Parece que se viene. Demolieron la estructura que había


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ | Tempo Rambla *




















kb999999999 said:


> casi igual que el último pero del otro lado


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS I Salento*












marcoi said:


> ¿Habría que pasarlo a E/C, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Domini Constituyente*













Hifax said:


> Viene agarrando velocidad.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CAPURRO | Montevideo Harbour | 105m*












Pablito28 said:


> Seh:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Garden Terrace Salterain *













marcoi said:


> Cambiar a E/C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Sky Punta Carretas*


 



El_hereje said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nkNBaB


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m *











kb999999999 said:


> no se si rinde subir fotos tan seguido porque no cambia mucho, pero bue paso por ahi 2x3 asi que ta, parece que estan yendo un poco mas rapido con ventanas aberturas etc
> pd al final al edificio de la esquina que tenia cartel de que lo iban a restaurar no le hicieron nada no? esta bastante bien igual, una hidrolavada o pintura y queda perfecto





kb999999999 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Reciclaje en Maldonado esq Florida*














TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | DOMUS | 36m*
































marcoi said:


> Y ya va al piso 8 !!!! Domus vueeeeeela!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | ALMA ET *













Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Duç*













Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Constituyente Plaza *











Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Edificio Gasómetro *













el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Avita Parque *





















el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Ampliación Hospital Británico








*



el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Alma Corso*













kb999999999 said:


> si hay algo en lo que los de ixou parecen no decepcionar, son las azoteas


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Pres Maua *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | City Leyes*




































































kb999999999 said:


> donde esta el azul es el hueco que quedara, de todas maneras un gol de aca a la luna que se construya ahí, otra cosa que no me cierra es que sean 5 pisos, el esquinero tiene 6 y parece que son pisos bastante altos como se hacian antes, quiero imaginar que el edificio de este hilo respetara esa altura no?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BELLA VISTA | City Prado *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | MVOT Galicia*




















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Nostrum Plaza 2*






























>





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | 01 Del Centro*











frank22 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Cero Uno Libertador *













frank22 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Brusco*





















Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador *












frank22 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PRADO | Nostrum Rosedal*





































el palmesano said:


> NOSTRUM ROSEDAL - SABYL
> 
> 
> La obra NOSTRUM Rosedal es un proyecto de Altius-group. La componen tres torres distribuidas en una superficie de 6543 m2 además, cuenta con un área enjardinada de 800 m2.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Joaquín Nuñez 2858*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Well Lagos*



























































































marcoi said:


> Fuente




__
http://instagr.am/p/CcGBsTwuyuk/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CbP1B6ygZse/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZSPYcupvkS/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Masmio Guayabos *


























































marcoi said:


> Arrancó !!!!
> Fotos de hoy, ya con pilotera -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Foquier V*













Sebas-1992 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ATHAUALPA | Bulevar Artigas y Millan *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | ALMA ET*




















El_hereje said:


> Lo dije 80 veces... 🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Masmio Guayabos*







































































SD | Alvaro said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Edificio Gasómetro *












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Torre Arenas *













Bruno1989 said:


> Buenas y soleadas tardes,
> 
> Comparto avances de hoy! Ya se va dejando ver el nuevo habitante de la rambla. Estimo que le queda poquito, están a full con las veredas. De yapa va una foto del esqueleto viejo, que se ve que algo le están haciendo, vaya uno a saber qué





marcoi said:


> Fotos con iluminación nocturna, hoy:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Estrellas de Malvín*





















mariouy said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Nostrum Malvín | 56m*












mariouy said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Cosmos | 115m*



































































































Felapas said:


> Estas son de mayo de la web de NORTE





Felapas said:


> Herramienta de recorte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 78m*



























mariouy said:


> En vivo.. ahora je





kb999999999 said:


>





FedericoPaulovich said:


>





kb999999999 said:


> de ayer


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CAPURRO | Montevideo Harbour | 110m*






















































Update:






















Una nueva forma de vivir avanza a pasos firmes en la bahía de Montevideo


A pocos meses del inicio de las obras, la comercialización de Montevideo Harbour ya es un éxito.




www.montevideo.com.uy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Ziel *

*MVRDV - Architects*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Viaducto de la Rambla Portuaria*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Terminal Pesquera de Capurro*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*











marcelouruguayo said:


> Y esta es la que más me gusta donde se ve lo grande que es





marcelouruguayo said:


> Fotos del 29 de julio, sacadas de su pag ,acá las dejo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO l Move Centro *










FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Constituyente Plaza *














FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | ALMA ET*












Five Rooms said:


> No me gusta nada ese recubrimiento


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Duç*












Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Viviendas Sociales Juncal *












TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | 01 Del Centro*












Five Rooms said:


>





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | 01 Sync *




















Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Masmio Guayabos *









































Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Cero Uno Libertador*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central*













FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN SUR | Requena 1212*











El_hereje said:


> Dejo una de hoy:
> 
> (Por cierto, son 5 pisos)
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*UNIÓN | Ventura Boulevard*












kb999999999 said:


> ya ocupado el primer bloque y le falta poco al segundo, muy lindo


----------



## kb999999999 (10 mo ago)

el palmesano said:


> *CORDÓN SUR | Requena 1212*
> 
> View attachment 3664330


no me acordaba que el render de este era todo en blanco, que acierto los colores oscuros que usaron al final.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | D´Figueira *















liambrother said:


> Está quedando muy lindo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Living Marina *













liambrother said:


> No emergió todavía:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Grand Montevideo*












liambrother said:


> Están en los detalles finales:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Cosmos | 115m + 21m + 20m*












kb999999999 said:


>





AntonioB said:


> *17Ago2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Brusco*













Alcf said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 110m*













agus_southMVD said:


> De hoy de mañana.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Cero Uno Libertador *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central |*












Ignacio98 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Torre Firenze *












marcoi said:


> Estructura completa -
> Y el tanque de agua es discretamente hermoso!
> 
> 
> ...





kb999999999 said:


> desde 8 de octubre y luis alberto de herrera


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ATAHUALPA | LOA Millan*












TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Noir Rambla *
























Five Rooms said:


> #16 · Sep 19, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Grand Montevideo*












Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Bilú Biarritz*




























Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Sky Punta Carretas *












Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ | Cosmopolitan





*

















*














*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Cordón Design | 32m*











Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS I Salento*



















marcoi said:


> Woooow!
> Sí que está avanzaaaando!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central | 35m*























































Ignacio98 said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Pres Maua*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN | Nostrum Malvín | 56m*





























marcoi said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BAÑADOS DE CARRASCO | Calyptus Zen*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Viaducto de la Rambla Portuaria*












pablogarlib said:


> realmente esta' quedando muy prolijo, ojala' que lo pinten de vez en cuando y lo mantengan en buen estado


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CAPURRO | Terminal Pesquera de Capurro*


















*



*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CAPURRO | Montevideo Harbour | 110m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Doo Constituyente*












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Domini Constituyente *












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | Ventura Soho*


















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BAÑADOS DE CARRASCO l Polo Parc*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA l Rambla Parque *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA GORDA | Rocat*


























FedericoPaulovich said:


> F!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVIN l Altamira Rambla *













FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA GORDA l Be Parklife *












Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD VIEJA | Patio de la Bahía *





















__
http://instagr.am/p/CjGJ-VOuj-L/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | LIBRES*






















Pablito28 said:


> Avanza:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ | Tempo Rambla*






















kb999999999 said:


> casi igual que el último pero del otro lado[


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ | Cosmopolitan*






























*







*










liambrother said:


> The future is coming at a rather slow pace:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CAPURRO | Montevideo Harbour*




















Pablito28 said:


> La verdad que tremendo el ritmo con el que avanza la estructura y la prolijidad de la ejecución. El núcleo central está pronto, están avanzando con los pilares del basamento de la torre sur y avanzan con los pisos de la norte:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en la sede del Club Social de Nacional*

















Luisitoo4 said:


> Ya están en el tramo final, seguramente pa fines de noviembre ya este todo pronto e inaugurado





marcoi said:


>





adrian.garrone said:


> Fotos de Gabriel Bergamino del nuevo edificio de la sede [


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Domini Soriano *




























Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO | MASMIO Design*












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*UNIÓN | Ventura Boulevard*



















El_hereje said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nVrp3H





TejoMattioli said:


> Van fotos que saqué recién, de atrás, y de costado. Angulos que hasta ahora no estábamos cubriendo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Constituyente Plaza*


















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Bonpland 573*












liambrother said:


> Está en una de las calles más encantadoras de la ciudad:
> [A


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Noir Rambla*










































liambrother said:


> El terreno ya está limpio. Perdón por las cuerdas para colgar la ropa (  ):


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS l Torre Mirage*











liambrother said:


> Al 16.10.2022:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Bilú Biarritz*






























































































liambrother said:


> Frente y contrafrente al 16.10.2022:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Ávalon*




































PUNTA CARRETAS | Ávalon | 15m | 5p | Pro


Ubicación: Solano García y Miñones Google Maps Street View




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Ziel*

*By MVRDV*






























































































































































> Y una pista sobre la materialidad:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRA DE CARRASCO | Costanera Village*
































marcoi said:


> Cambiar a E/C -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Charrúa*



































TejoMattioli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TRES CRUCES | Gala Pop | 31m + 16m *












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | DOMUS *













El_hereje said:


> De hace un rato:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nWCxDL


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m *

























kb999999999 said:


> la zona claramente va hacia un desarrollo con torres, no se si eso la hace ser un "punta del este" creo que malvin tiene su propio caracter e impronta que estaria bueno respetar, lo que si va armando un skyline.





kb999999999 said:


> unas al paso en bondi, hice lo que pude jaja se ve bastante dentro de todo





kb999999999 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Edificio Piaggio*



















liambrother said:


> Ubicación: Nicolás Piaggio esq. Miguel Grau
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ | Tempo Rambla *





















liambrother said:


> No puedo creer que este hilo exista desde 2018. Así estaba hoy:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Henko Park | 36m *












FedericoPaulovich said:


>





kb999999999 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDON | JARDINES DE CORDÓN *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Carrasco Norte | Palo Alto*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRA DE CARRASCO | TANCO*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Spazio III*










finish:



el palmesano said:


> https://lgdarquitectos.com/que-hacemos/spaziotres.php


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | MASMIO avenida *










finish:


el palmesano said:


> https://lgdarquitectos.com/que-hacemos/masmioavenida.php


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ATAHUALPA | Patio del Prado*
















finish:



el palmesano said:


> https://lgdarquitectos.com/que-hacemos/patioprado.php


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Live! *









finish:


el palmesano said:


> LGD Arquitectos
> 
> 
> / Live!
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | 01 Las Artes*











finish:



el palmesano said:


> LGD Arquitectos
> 
> 
> / Cerouno Las Artes
> ...





El_hereje said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nYDeAU


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Hotel Montevideo*











finish:

























































































More:



>












Hotel Montevideo: Magia y diálogo de opuestos


Con una mirada ecléctica y cosmopolita, el concepto de James Boyd Niven en el hotel recientemente inaugurado eleva los parámetros de la hotelería local




galeria.busqueda.com.uy












HOTEL MONTEVIDEO / Home


HOTEL MONTEVIDEO - Montevideo’s new hotel and culinary landmark




www.hotelmvd.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | Reciclaje en Maldonado esq Florida*












kb999999999 said:


> que tremendo este la verdad, me encanta como combina con el blanco y negro del edificio de enfrente y otros edificios nuevos que hay por la vuelta que usan mucho esa paleta de blanco y negro. Se va creando una nueva identidad visual en la zona.





El_hereje said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2nYxWfR
> 
> 
> ...





> A Estrenar Maravilloso Reciclaje, Con Cocina Muy Completa Todo Al Frente Florida Y Maldonado - $ 22.500
> 
> 
> En Maldonado y Florida.Maravilloso apartamento dúplex a estrenar, en la esquina de Florida y Maldonado, 50m2 totales con amplio balcón, pisos de pinotea, lustrados y plastificados, vidrios dobles, conexión para lavarropa y lavavajilla, cocina muy completa con muebles sobre y bajo mesada, placard...
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Domini Soriano *












kb999999999 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Cumbre *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | Cosmos | 115m*











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | 01 VILA*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | 01 Sync *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | SPAZIO CIELO*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Avita Libertador*











TejoMattioli said:


> Unas enfocadas en la Planta Baja:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | Arenas de Velsen *










el palmesano said:


> Arenas de Velsen | Azul Propiedades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Solano Park*











liambrother said:


> Ya finalizó la demolición y la barrera fue instalada, así que está E/C:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Urban Punta Carretas II *
















liambrother said:


> Al 6.11.22:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Park Square Sarmiento *
























































liambrother said:


> Al 6.11.22:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS l Pretoria*












kb999999999 said:


> Como me encantaria que le hagan alguna remodelacion a la torre patria, disimular el tanque de agua, agregarle balcones, no se, levantaria pila la estetica de toda la zona que es de las mas lindas de la ciudad. Es subjetivo ya se pero me parece que afea todas las fotos en las que sale, en fin mas allá del off topic, asi va esto:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ATAHUALPA l Torre Arcus *






















Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*












Nort said:


>





kb999999999 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Constituyente Plaza | 35m*













metgeo said:


> De hoy[


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CORDÓN | Cordón Design*













FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Joy Montevideo | 110m*












kb999999999 said:


>





kb999999999 said:


>





kb999999999 said:


> empezaron a poner los cristales del ultimo piso en la parte del restoran/deck


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Boating Lago*













first tower finish:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Nostrum Central *












Ignacio98 said:


> De hoy





Ignacio98 said:


> Entrada





Alcf said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en la sede del Club Social de Nacional*










Matu_Bolso said:


>





Pablito28 said:


>





CorazónTricolor said:


> Fotos de Gabriel Bergamino del nuevo edificio de la sede





CorazónTricolor said:


> Y otras imágenes de Gabriel Bergamino sobre un nuevo gimnasio





Matu_Bolso said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Grand Montevideo*












El_hereje said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2o2SCkc


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | UNIQ |*




















kb999999999 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Fit 26








*



El_hereje said:


> De ahora:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2o3PmHg


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | BeOne Ramona*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA l Rambla Parque*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | 01 Sync*





























































Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO | Altos de Santiago *



















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE RODÓ | Patria 560*



































liambrother said:


> De hoy:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BATLLE | Sigma Parque*





















marcoi said:


> Desde el post #9 a hoy... Avances en 2 meses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Sky Punta Carretas*













marcoi said:


> Está F.
> Fotos de hoy -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUNTA CARRETAS | Living Marina*
















kb999999999 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRIO SUR | 01 Sync*











Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUCEO | More Buceo | 76m*











mariouy said:


> Desde el semáforo de la rambla





TejoMattioli said:


> otro angulo de peatón, hoy a la mañana





mariouy said:


> Pésima calidad, pero se complicó el tránsito e hice lo q pude jaja


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MALVÍN | BLA | 12m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA BLANQUEADA | Kiu Tower Cibils*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Ava La Caleta | 43m*































Ava La Caleta


El Proyecto “La Caleta”, se ve definido por el cruce de las arterias Avda. de las Américas y Avda. La Playa, propone la inclusión de un nuevo nodo arquitectónico en un sector que se caracteriza por poseer un carácter residencial y comercial. A su vez, este nuevo emprendimiento sugiere una...




avacaleta.com








kb999999999 said:


> no se nota en la imagen pero estan levantando 2 torres a la vez.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*POCITOS | Hotel Montevideo | 27m*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CERRO | Espacio Polifuncional "Balcón del Cerro" *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MEMORIAL IN TRIBUTE TO FORMER POLITICAL PRISONERS*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO | Altos de Santiago*










Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | ALMA ET*











Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO | Live Smart 







*



















Five Rooms said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*El Globo: a business and lifestyle proposal to recover the splendor of the Old City of Montevideo








El Globo: una propuesta de negocios y estilo de vida para recuperar el esplendor de la Ciudad Vieja de Montevideo


El Globo, el ex hotel del siglo XIX será refaccionado y puesto en valor para las nuevas generaciones de uruguayos, argentinos y del resto de




puntadelesteinternacional.com


































*



Bruno1989 said:


> Estaban trabajando adentro


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BARRA DE CARRASCO | Costanera Village *













































FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*nice video of the construction of the Viaduct at the Port of Montevide*o


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AGUADA | Cero Uno Libertador *


----------

